# Murray serial number project.



## 30thtbird (Oct 3, 2009)

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.

I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way. 

F = 49
G = 50
H = 51
I = 52
J = 53
K = 54
L = 55
M = 56
N = 57
P = 58
R = 59
S = 60
T = 61 
U = 62
W = 63
X = 64
Y = 65

In 65 they were changing there serial number style and by then they were on the left rear dropout. Some 65 bikes had an MO5 which stood for Murray of Ohio 1965. After these 3 digits was a 2 or 3 digit model number followed by and X and a 1 or 2 digit number that I will discuss momentarily.
MO5 = 65
MO6 = 66
MO7 = 67 
MO8 = 68
In 69, they changed the layout yet again. They dropped the O. They also went to a 4 digit model number.
M9 = 69
M0 = 70
and so on.
This is what I have so far on the X numbers. We need to add to the list as more show up. Ron and I were talking about these numbers recently. We figure that a customer had to order a minimum number of bikes per order to have there own X number. If they didn't order a minimum number of bikes, they possibly shared an X number with a Murray badged bike. Kenny. 
X6 or X6? = Otasco 
X7 = BF Goodrich 
X10 = Westernflyer (Western Auto) 
X12 = All Pro (Kmart) 
X13 = Murray 
X18 = Hiawatha (Gambles) 
X25 = Foremost (JC Penneys) 
X28 = ? 
X43 = Murray 
X55 = Murray 
X67 = Sportscrest 
X69 = Special for 1969 (in 69 only, could have been used other years as a different meaning) 
X70 = Special for 1970 (in 70 only, could have been used other years as a different meaning) 
X71 = Sportscrest (?) Also Special for 1971 (in 71 only,could have been used other years as different meaning) 
X81 = Murray 
X82 = Murray 
X83 = Might actually be a Sears number?????? 
X84 = Murray


----------



## blacksheep (Oct 20, 2009)

I just picked up this Murray-built Hiawatha and would like to find out about what year it was produced. Any help would be appreciated.

Serial #WG3605 1 173432


----------



## XC204 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have another number for you the bike has "Supreme" on the chain guard and the Murray symbol on the rack. The  numbers are: MO1A24X6 no spaces or dashes under that is I assume SN. of 321888.
Hope this helps.



By xc204, shot with FinePix S5000 at 2009-08-08



By xc204 at 2009-08-18
Oops the rear reflectors were trashed so I made my own flashing version.


----------



## 30thtbird (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry, but until I can find more Gambles catalogs, I can't decypher the year of your Hiawatha. Gambles catalogs are hard to find. Very nice bike though! Kenny.


----------



## Dagenhart (Dec 29, 2009)

*I have a serial # with no letter..... can you help?*

I have a bike with Sear's stamp on the front, the serial # that is on it is:

50 451600 879582. There are no letter's stamped anywhere with the #'s.

Do you have any information on this bike?

Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 30, 2009)

"I have a bike with Sear's stamp on the front, the serial # that is on it is:

50 451600 879582. There are no letter's stamped anywhere with the #'s.

Do you have any information on this bike?

Thanks!" 
     It looks similar to a "standard middleweight" shown in the 58-60 catalogs. Then again, they generally didn't use Sears name on bikes til after 63. ..Often the second # on a sears bike is a catalog#, and 4516 would be typical, but I didn't see one in the book I have. Also the first # is probably 502, code for 'built for sears'. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dogdart (Jan 18, 2010)

I think this project needs some refinement . I'm adding some pics & #'s of some Murray built bikes I have;                                                         

                                                                                               I believe this to be 1959-60 all original


----------



## dogdart (Jan 18, 2010)

This Mercury I think looks to be 1950-53?                                            

 

                                                                                           This one is also mostly original                                                          

 

 

                                                                                             Has Musselman hub


----------



## dogdart (Jan 18, 2010)

This Murray looks like late 50's , still has cast neck & ser. #'s on BB        

 

 

 

 

                                                                                               I have a few more to post as soon as I can get the pic's


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 18, 2010)

Your Flightliner is a 59, the full model number for a fully equipped coaster brake bike is 6YM 4690. The 60 models have the later style chainguard. Nice ride!


----------



## dogdart (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought so , thanks for the info , I have a Colorflow & a Fleetline to post when I get time . Hopefully this can help people to ID  their Murray's


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a JC Higgins Colorflow.  The Serial number is 64062.  There are also other numbers on the bottom bracket shell.

THere is the word MOST and then under that is MOD 502 and then 4544

Underneath these codes is the serial number 64602.

Anyone know when this was made?  The bike has an inch pitch sprocket.

Thanks,


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 21, 2010)

Kelpie, 4544 is a 1955 catalog #.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Adam,

Thanks for the info. on the number.


----------



## blacksheep (Jan 22, 2010)

I've got a Spaceliner that I think is a '64 after looking at old Sears catalogs. However, I've seen others labeled as '64s that have the later style tank. Any idea what year it actually is? The serial number doesn't seem to go along with anything listed here.

Here's the serial number and bike.

502469010936135 (on left rear dropout)


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 22, 2010)

Blacksheep, the chrome Spaceliner w/single speed coaster is listed as model 46901 in both 64 and 65 in the book.


----------



## MattJP (Jan 26, 2010)

Murray Strato Line (sweet skip tooth)
MOS 27 
26995
What's it all mean?!?


----------



## MattJP (Jan 26, 2010)

This one is a Murray Aero Line:

MOT 22
118587


----------



## MattJP (Jan 26, 2010)

This one is a Murray Sonic Flite:
MOT 24
598139
This had a tank at one time. Anyone have an idea where I could get one to fit?


----------



## MattJP (Jan 26, 2010)

Murray Skybolt
11X68 63323


----------



## M.Martian (Jun 24, 2010)

It's a frankenbike but here's the info on the frame.

MUS-L
MOD 502 221
56636


----------



## dpcharmin (Nov 1, 2010)

*Help with serial #*

I have a Murray stingray style bike and the Serial number does not seem to match up to the chart.  Serial number is MOO 6823.  Any assistance is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## 30thtbird (Nov 1, 2010)

email me a picture at twistnomore@yahoo.com. A pic of the serial number too. Sounds like a 1970 though. Kenny.


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 15, 2010)

can anyone tell me anything about this bike. The numbers on the bottom are 13127 and the letters MFW, maybe a Elgin or a Murray IDK HELP LOLhttp://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fotothing.com%2Fphotos%2Fc49%2Fc49e313588a69e0be680ddc97d4bd984_44b.jpg&h=5d15c


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, here is another Murray to figure out the system--

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15297401@N03/

Could anyone tell me about it? The serial number is M0 1 006720. According to what this site says, it's from 1970? It looks newer.


----------



## John D. Williams (Jan 27, 2011)

Please comment on my Flickr page for any further info offered for this bike. Thanks, John


----------



## kyleofcoarse (Jan 29, 2011)

i have a murray bike in my possesion. its not a long bike at all it has the letter R on the bottom of the bottom bracket. according to ur chart that would b a 1959. it also has MO4 5133 12 on it. what model and year would this bike be?


----------



## Marty (May 30, 2011)

*Elgin serial number*

I have an Elgin with serial number stamped on bottom of the frame: C103 097.  Also, in the same area but not part of this number is the single digit 5 and yet elswhere nearby tis stamped F10.  There is a label near the bottom of the vertical frame that indicates Sears replacement parts should be ordered for model 501-5026.  The first "5" and the "1" in this model number are in red.  All otehr digits in the model number are in black.  Is this a Murray bike and can anyone help me identify the age?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2011)

Marty, we'll need a pic to know for sure. 5026 was the catalog # for the Blackhawk, which was made for Sears by Westfield. But they may well have repeated numbers.


----------



## greezy1 (May 31, 2011)

HI - how about this bike. 26 inch - double top and bottom bars.

Vin numbers on the left rear dropout.

502   46602   472777

Sears.....something??? flightliner maybe??? 59-64???

Thanks for any and all info...


----------



## partsguy (May 31, 2011)

For some reason, that pink bike reminds me of Playboy memorbillia-LMAO!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 31, 2011)

greezy1 said:


> HI - how about this bike. 26 inch - double top and bottom bars.
> 
> Vin numbers on the left rear dropout.
> 
> ...




4660 is the catalog # for a 1962 standard Flightliner, single speed, flamboyant red, with a tank and rear rack. The deluxe version had a chrome frame and front truss rods attached to the fork. According to the ad illustrations, the Deluxe said 'Flightliner' on the chainguard, the standard had 'JC Higgins'.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a strato flyer and the numbers are 502 469 100 734 176 no letters at all.

Can you tell me something about it? The CABE is wonderful. First post.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2011)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> I have a strato flyer and the numbers are 502 469 100 734 176 no letters at all.
> 
> Can you tell me something about it? The CABE is wonderful. First post.




No letters? Interesting... Maybe Kenny can weigh in on that. 502 is normally a code for Sears, but the Strato Flyer was a Murray badged model I think, or else Western Flyer. A pic would help!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 3, 2011)

I will get you a picture when I figure out how to do that. I had to get a new computer to get on this board. My old one was too screwed up to work.

It's supposed to be western flyer. It has a totally chromed frame.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got this bike today. A Murray Monterey. According to your list it would be a 52. The full serial is M26440..308788. Note that the number 2 is not in line with the other numbers. It's located next to the emblem sticker up front. Am I correct with my date?
If its right it would give me a better idea for my other bikes years.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 6, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> I just got this bike today. A Murray Monterey. According to your list it would be a 52. The full serial is M26440..308788. Note that the number 2 is not in line with the other numbers. It's located next to the emblem sticker up front. Am I correct with my date?
> If its right it would give me a better idea for my other bikes years.




Yours is a 70s bike, the BMA/6 sticker dates it to 71 or later, and the Monterey name was used on this touring style bike until 76 at the latest. Around 78 they used it on their cruiser model up into the 90s.


----------



## crewdog9831 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a Murray Monterey Bike with the serial# MO3 005032.I would like to know how old this bike is?The serial# was on the throat of the bike where the handlebars fit into.


----------



## jjry22 (Jul 12, 2011)

can someone help with what I'm seeing here?

I had bought a "murray space flite" but the serial number isnt adding up to anything I've seen in this thread... maybe I missed something?


----------



## andrew n (Sep 3, 2011)

*Please help me with serial.*

I just picked up a vintage Murray Space Flite. The serial is MOTX  P20 11468. What year is this? 58, 62??
Thanks for any help.


----------



## oninoronin (Sep 7, 2011)

hi there, im new to the forums, and really im here to identify my bike that ive had since i was 8.  im currently working on restoring it because as an 8 year old i took horrible care of it, and the house paint my grandfather used on it was really crappy lol.

the serial is stamped on the front tube where the forks attatch and is : mo5 067225N5863873  it is kind of hard to tell if it is an N or another letter in the serial as it is partly filled with paint and seems to be poorly stamped...but only on that letter.

any help would be appreciated. i first thought it was a 70 schwinn until i found the serial number, and realized that it was not only in the wrong place, but way too many characters.  i will post pics when i have it painted and road worthy.  both of my fenders are beat up and rusted to holy hell so there is lots of sanding and hammering to get them close to the original shape...not perfect, just better.


----------



## oninoronin (Sep 9, 2011)

ok well, i believe i have identified it as a 65 murray missile standard 26" .  i base this on the mo5 at the beginning ( 1965 according to the first post) and the pictures and options described in the 1965 catalog scan i found online.  confirmation would be lovely though so i know what i really have.  while stripping the old house paint off of it i found the old pinstripes on the fenders which matched the pictures in the catalog, and i also found that the original paint was red ( assuming it was the scarlet red) which would also suggest that its the missile standard.  one thing that worries me though is that there are no serial markings under the crank, and almost every old murray ive seen has the serial under the crank.  

atm the bike is almost stripped and i have the front fender primed and waiting for paint.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 11, 2011)

*Murray Built Hiawatha*

Here is my M.O.M C. Gambles Hiawatha , the serial # on it is WG24 607 6669-2 , and is located on the head tube . it has bendix 70 rear hub , ck pics ........... This bike was never rode and is all original , i am thinking it is a 70 or newer but have no clue , if anyone out there have any idea let me know . Hope this helps on serial # project !
   Thanks , Lee


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 13, 2011)

Overhauler said:


> Here is my M.O.M C. Gambles Hiawatha , the serial # on it is WG24 607 6669-2 , and is located on the head tube . it has bendix 70 rear hub , ck pics ........... This bike was never rode and is all original , i am thinking it is a 70 or newer but have no clue , if anyone out there have any idea let me know . Hope this helps on serial # project !
> Thanks , Lee




That BMA/6 sticker would make it a 71 or later.


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I have atleast figured out the 80's & 90's Murray bikes atleast if you still have the stickers on them, I know my 86 monterey is from 1986 since they put the year on the headbadge but it has weird different set of numbers on the headtube & other places MO6 005020 on the right side headtube, on the left N7753915, seatube has a 1 on the right and under the bottom bracket has 1R then a G further away from those two.

I also think that in the 90's atleast the last two numbers 94 on the sticker at the bottom bracket is the year which is also the last two numbers on the Wald stem are also 94 so if it's true then those that find a Murray that you think is from the 90's you should check those areas for the year and the last two on my Murray Santa Cruz bottom bracket sticker is 96 so it maybe 1996.


The first is my Spaceliner Klunker bike that originally had the 7 shaped tank, I have another but it's buried under a bunch of other stuff to look at it, I lost the paper that had the serial number so I will have to look later for it but it was the first tank design.

502 469431 27985


----------



## big john (Dec 15, 2011)

Can some one please help me I found now that I figured it out a murray frame. When sanding it down could see chain guard was red n white im pretty sure it said sonic flyer I've been searchin for the year for a while now the number on the bottom of crank read MOS 38. Then above 9 2984 8 if any one can help me ide appreciate It


----------



## gskstun (Jan 6, 2012)

*Two Murray Lemans - one women's and one man's*

My daughter bought a house and when I went to put in more insulation in the garage attic, I discovered two Murray bikes- one a man's (boy's) and one a woman's (girl's).  Both are skinney tired LeMans models.  The serial numbers are M36140-102874 (boy's) and M36511-691394 (girl's).  Both bikes have original paint, chrome is very good, seats etc.  Every thing is original.  There is some patina from previous use- wear spots, scrapes but very minimal.  I carefully took each bike apart and cleaned all parts re-gresed the bearings etc.  The bikes have original tires and tubes.  The tubes do leak and I need to replace them.  The tires look good.  The bikes are not perfect but were a very easy restoration- a couple of hours each. 

The house was built in 1966 and the bikes were put in the attic of the garage probably from to late 70's.  The bikes both have BMA/6 labels.   That dates them to the early to mid 70's.  I suspect the bikes were put in the attic and forgotten as several owners lived in the house prior to my daughter purchasing it.

Does anyone know the year of manufacture?    Maybe my information will help complete your serial number information.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2012)

so, I'm looking at this thread, and I'm still not figuring out how these serials work. I have what I believe is a 1949-1957 Murray Fleet Line.
here is a photo of the bike and the serial I hope someone can help out.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 8, 2012)

Scott I know you got one ofthese date books from ABC.
MOS plus serial should be a black / red boys 26"cruiser in 1953. The girls was blue / white.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Scott I know you got one ofthese date books from ABC.
> MOS plus serial should be a black / red boys 26"cruiser in 1953. The girls was blue / white.



Doh! I completely forgot the ABC book!
now I feel kinda stupid.:o
Thank you jd56


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad to jog the old nogin.
Amazing how when we pay pennys for stuff we forget we have it.

The picture was difficult to see but it looked like MOS.


----------



## conradpdx (Jul 26, 2012)

Lets add this one to the mix.

Perhaps a Murray Vanguard??
























Head badge is missing though rivets remain and are not loose, no signs of paint on chrome horn tank, Delta Hawk fender light is chrome as well.  Something else I have noticed is that on the rack a small star is present under the Murray logo, which I haven't noticed on the few other pictures of this rack that I've seen.  I'm suspecting it's a Fleetwood, since they seem to be the only black framed middleweights that Murray made back then.

I suspect that the tank is unoriginal (looks a lot like a Columbia tank that I found on line). I doubt the grips are original, front lamp is missing the lens,


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 30, 2012)

That is a beautiful black 59 Murray and that looks like an original Murray tank to me when I look in the link of a 59 Murray catalog but I don't see that model.

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/10/1959-Murray-catalog


----------



## conradpdx (Jul 30, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> That is a beautiful black 59 Murray and that looks like an original Murray tank to me when I look in the link of a 59 Murray catalog but I don't see that model.
> 
> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/10/1959-Murray-catalog




Yeah I saw that catalog on line, and to me it looks like the Meteor, except black frame and chrome tank.  I only speculated that it was Columbia tank cause I saw one for sale on line and the hole pattern and the front end (by the head tube) looks more like the Columbia than the tank  in that Murray Catalog.

Also the Gambles bikes do have a Hiawatha Vanguard line, which I haven't been able to find any mention of in any year Murray.  Of course, I'm new to this style of bike and company so I'm still learning/looking. So who knows.

Not that it matters much, I'm probably over time going to powder coat/redecal it and restore what I can on it.


----------



## EMyers (Aug 16, 2012)

*JC Higgins Murray*

Here's mine for the project. Hoping for an id on the model and year please! 
Thanks for the work here.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 17, 2012)

EMyers said:


> Here's mine for the project. Hoping for an id on the model and year please!
> Thanks for the work here.




MOTS-W would make it a 1957.


----------



## EMyers (Aug 17, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> MOTS-W would make it a 1957.




Cool. Thanks Adam.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 18, 2012)

conradpdx said:


> Yeah I saw that catalog on line, and to me it looks like the Meteor, except black frame and chrome tank.  I only speculated that it was Columbia tank cause I saw one for sale on line and the hole pattern and the front end (by the head tube) looks more like the Columbia than the tank  in that Murray Catalog.
> 
> Also the Gambles bikes do have a Hiawatha Vanguard line, which I haven't been able to find any mention of in any year Murray.  Of course, I'm new to this style of bike and company so I'm still learning/looking. So who knows.
> 
> Not that it matters much, I'm probably over time going to powder coat/redecal it and restore what I can on it.




I got one like that for my 9th birthday in 1956. It was my first bike.


----------



## slope pilot (Oct 18, 2012)

*Help ID this bike*

New to old bikes, this was my Grandmas bike, I think its a 1939 Mercury.
The serial number is MF 1 3736 or MF 13736.
Any help would be appreciated. I have all parts except spokes and hubs and rear sprocket. I have the original horn and headlight parts, D battery operated, and some Stuart Warner floating hubs! Im in the middle of primering the bike and hope to be finished by Xmas.
Thanks in avance, Dave


----------



## slope pilot (Oct 19, 2012)

or is it a 41 Mercury Pacemaker? Origianl colors maroon/white


----------



## spoker (Oct 20, 2012)

*murry/sears*

i have a 26inch cantilever jc higgins,bottom braket info is muisw-502 47100 55186 is there any info available?thanks AJ


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 21, 2012)

4710 does correspond to a 1957 model, but the catalog shows the earlier frame, with a solid second tube. Post a pic and we'll have a better idea when it's from.


----------



## amber (Oct 27, 2012)

*Murray Mercury Serial number*

Hi all.  Acquired a very vintage looking Mercury and wondering if anyone can help with a year.  On the bottom of the crankset is stamped the following  " MOM 20"  underneath that is "148656" .   Have gone thru this tread and appreciate the bottom line would be the serial number but can't figure out the year or model from the top line.    Bike was repainted yellow but is red underneath.  Does not have a tank (or it is missing).  thanks in advance


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 2, 2012)

MOM will be M for 1956.

You have a cool bike, I have a 1959 Murray Mercury and I believe they might have all had tanks but I'm not exactly sure.







Anyone can help me out on the year of my Sears 3 speed, it's number is 502-47275043863 and here is the pics below and I will show more next Sunday when the Sunday Thread starts, I know it's a Murray built bike but I'm not sure if there are anymore numbers since I didn't have enough time yesterday.


----------



## dadayo (Nov 6, 2012)

*JC Higgins Jetflow dating info?*

The stamping on my JC Higgins girls jetflow is
M.O.T.S.-Y or V?   (note that the V or Y is significantly smaller than the other letters)
MOD5024547.0
117456

Based on the Murray serial number chart, there is no "V" and the "Y" suggests mfg'd in 1965, but info from other photos & postings on The Cabe and the web along with the owner's info is that this was a 1957 model.

All help from you wise folks would be appreciated.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 7, 2012)

Your Jet Flow is a '56.... Looks to be in great shape, congrats on a beautiful bike!


Martyn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> MOM will be M for 1956.
> 
> Anyone can help me out on the year of my Sears 3 speed, it's number is 502-47275043863 and here is the pics below and I will show more next Sunday when the Sunday Thread starts, I know it's a Murray built bike but I'm not sure if there are anymore numbers since I didn't have enough time yesterday.




MOM is actually 1948 by the ABC Services book. MOV or MOT-V (or, on a Sears bike, MOTS-V) is 1956. Your 3 speed is a 1971 or later, by the BMA/6 decal on the seat tube.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry I was just going by what the first page shows.



I found about that, I was just trying to see the exact year of my bike which looked at all of the Sears books I see were for Christmas and they had similar bikes but not Murray bikes with a 3 speed.


----------



## Dehuiz (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a Hiawatha girls bike with a serial number of R601999 on the bottom of the pedal bracket. Also, there is a white Hiawatha figurehead on the front. Do you know what year this might be? I would love to hear any info you might have.
I am having troubles uploading the image, but I'll try to get those up soon.
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dehuiz said:


> I have a Hiawatha girls bike with a serial number of R601999 on the bottom of the pedal bracket. Also, there is a white Hiawatha figurehead on the front. Do you know what year this might be? I would love to hear any info you might have.
> I am having troubles uploading the image, but I'll try to get those up soon.
> Thanks so much for your help.




I believe the prefix "R" indicates the bike is a Ross serial number. 
My first tanklight or better yet my first collectible bike was a Ross and it took a long time to get any info on the serial number. There was another member that had my same bike and thats how we figured out the year. 
Unfortunately there is no information on their register. If you google Ross there is a son that still runs the Ross Co. The company name has changed. I have been told if you email him he will try to narrow the serial number down.
Pictures of the chainring will help identify the maker.
Again this is all a guess without the pictures.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 25, 2012)

I've got a new number for your list.  It's off a 1967 AMC Caravan - sold by ????? (I've read info that points to Woolworth's)  Serial #M07 11X96205218.

Attached are pictures of my serial number, my bike (actually my sister-in-law's when she was a kid), and a picture of a head badge off an identical bike.














Anyone have any facts on AMC bikes and who sold them?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## 4D2Wheeler (Dec 23, 2012)

*New Murray for me*

I just acquired this old Murray (me thinks it's Murray) from a family member. I am excited to restore and ride. I would like to bring it back to original color and decals. Any help on ID and colors/decals would sure be appreciated.

Numbers on side of rear fork: WG 3 . 827A 264146

It has a Bendix 3 speed Automatic


----------



## facair55 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Murray Built Western Flyer Dating Codes*

Wanted to add to your Murray serial number project. Western Flyer bicycles use different 
serial numbering systems.....The following chart gives a complete list.

The Murray-Ohio Bicycle (WF) numbers begin with the following letters:

YEAR
1937 M-O-B  Plus Serial Number
1938 M-O-C  Plus Serial Number
1939 M-O-D  Plus Serial Number
1940 M-O-E  Plus Serial Number
1941 M-O-F  Plus  Serial Number
1942 M-O-G  Plus  Serial Number
1943 M-O-H  Plus Serial Number
1944 M-O-I   Plus  Serial Number
1945 M-O-J  Plus Serial Number
1946 M-O-K  Plus Serial Number
1947 M-O-L  Plus Serial Number
1948 M-O-M  Plus Serial Number
1949 M-O-N  Plus Serial Number
1950 M-O-P  Plus Serial Number
1951 M-O-Q  Plus Serial Number
1952 M-O-R  Plus Serial Number
1953  M-O-S  Plus Serial Number
1954  M-O-T  Plus Serial Number
1955  M-O-U  Plus Serial Number
1956  M-O-V  Plus Serial Number  or M-O-T-V
1957  M-O-T-W  Plus Serial Number
1958  M-O-T-X  Plus Serial Number
1959  M-O-R  Plus Serial Number


----------



## 4D2Wheeler (Dec 25, 2012)

*Finally an ID*

So after much time searching the internet I have determined my bike to be a 1963 Hiawatha Vanguard sold by Gambles. WG 3.827A. The only image I could find that shows the decals was one that had been sold on ebay. (pictures below) Note: I have determined that the rear rack on my bike is not original, but I sure like it better than the original.

Now... Is there anyone that can direct me where to find a good head badge and the decals for the chain guard and tank? I have already located the fork darts and front fender light.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 4D2Wheeler (Dec 29, 2012)

*Anyone here?*

I am new to this stuff. Is anyone reading this? I apologize if I am doing it wrong. My youth and inexperience may prevent me from understanding the nuances and culture of these forums. In short... I have no idea what I am doing.

Can anyone tell me where to find parts and some pictures of this model? (The one in post #72) I contacted NBHAA and they are the ones that told me it is a Hiawatha. That is great, but I don't feel right about buying the report from them. The person emailing me ('LD') seems to think I cannot continue living a productive life without paying for his/her report. I am ignorant to vintage bicycles, other than that, I do pretty well for  myself. Presumably for daring to ask questions prior to paying for the report, LD seemed agitated and quite condescending. Has anyone here ordered one of their reports? How was it? Did it have pictures? How many 'scans' were you charged for? What was the total cost? Besides feeling insulted, the whole 'minimum' of 1 scan at $8.50 each makes me nervous. 

Please let me know if I should post this in a different thread or start a new one.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## Sulley (Jan 1, 2013)

I just picked up this Girls western Flyer, its all original, #MOS 2053   114134   not sure of the model, any help would be great. Sulley


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 1, 2013)

4D2Wheeler said:


> I am new to this stuff. Is anyone reading this? I apologize if I am doing it wrong. My youth and inexperience may prevent me from understanding the nuances and culture of these forums. In short... I have no idea what I am doing.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to find parts and some pictures of this model? (The one in post #72) I contacted NBHAA and they are the ones that told me it is a Hiawatha. That is great, but I don't feel right about buying the report from them. The person emailing me ('LD') seems to think I cannot continue living a productive life without paying for his/her report. I am ignorant to vintage bicycles, other than that, I do pretty well for  myself. Presumably for daring to ask questions prior to paying for the report, LD seemed agitated and quite condescending. Has anyone here ordered one of their reports? How was it? Did it have pictures? How many 'scans' were you charged for? What was the total cost? Besides feeling insulted, the whole 'minimum' of 1 scan at $8.50 each makes me nervous.
> 
> ...



Search this forum for NBHAA,not a lot of positive experiences......just sayin'


----------



## Sulley (Jan 1, 2013)

X2     Sulley


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

Sulley said:


> X2     Sulley




X 1,286

I had 3 reports done back in the spring. All requested at same time.   Took 3-4 months to get back. @ 30 bucks each it seemed.  Bad bed side manners , if u understand.  

They were thorough but cannot understand why it took so long.  Can't be for repeat business based on my experience.  For someone so involved in this hobby I would think that they would want to give great experiences to people getting in to the hobby. To preserve the hobby and grow it.  All it would take would be some careful use of different dialogue and communication.  

It was delivered as promised.  Well time was never promised so it was delivered as promised.  Just try not be offended by dialogue.  

Good luck.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 1, 2013)

4D2Wheeler said:


> Can anyone tell me where to find parts and some pictures of this model? (The one in post #72)
> Thank you,
> 
> Chris




Chris,

It took me a long time to finally identifyone of  my bikes but I finally found some pictures on line.  I started by opening google, then clicking the images link.  From there I typed in what I knew (next to nothing) but I'd find a picture that was close, then I'd take some info from that picture (click on the picture and you'll open the link from which it came) and type in the addtional info you find.  Finally I was able to find a couple of pictures that told me enough to be able to indentify it.  I looked at the configuration of the chain ring, the shape of the chain guard, seats, the brace in the frame, etc.  Finally all my efforts were narrowed down.  I identified it as an AMC (lots of guys told me that AMC only made Pacers and Gremlins) and that what I meant was AMF.  Nope, stuck with it until I found more evidence.  It's just a matter of dedication on your part.

Ed


----------



## Sulley (Jan 1, 2013)

The Murray-Ohio Bicycle (WF) numbers begin with the following letters:

YEAR
 1937 M-O-B Plus Serial Number
 1938 M-O-C Plus Serial Number
 1939 M-O-D Plus Serial Number
 1940 M-O-E Plus Serial Number
 1941 M-O-F Plus Serial Number
 1942 M-O-G Plus Serial Number
 1943 M-O-H Plus Serial Number
 1944 M-O-I Plus Serial Number
 1945 M-O-J Plus Serial Number
 1946 M-O-K Plus Serial Number
 1947 M-O-L Plus Serial Number
 1948 M-O-M Plus Serial Number
 1949 M-O-N Plus Serial Number
 1950 M-O-P Plus Serial Number
 1951 M-O-Q Plus Serial Number
 1952 M-O-R Plus Serial Number
 1953 M-O-S Plus Serial Number  My bike is MOS 2053
 1954 M-O-T Plus Serial Number
 1955 M-O-U Plus Serial Number
 1956 M-O-V Plus Serial Number or M-O-T-V
 1957 M-O-T-W Plus Serial Number
 1958 M-O-T-X Plus Serial Number
 1959 M-O-R Plus Serial Number


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jan 26, 2013)

*Monark /Huffy Bike mystery  ???*

If i am right, my Monark Skyliner Silver King  serial number M1301 70010 could be a 56 Huffy merg with Monark bike  after 54 the middleweight bikes were mixed the give away was the white wald pedals, now on bike not in pics, which are on many Huffy bikes. The numbers are real hard to see. We have asked many people and this may be the answer, anybody know 


for sure  Big Thanks MB


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 28, 2013)

Brad, from all I've read, including some period bike mags, Huffy bought Monark in late 1957. Originally I believe Huffy was going to build Monarks for the west coast market. But, from the bikes I've seen, they gradually used up the leftover monark stock, and by 1960 or so, they were just rebadged Huffys. Same thing AMF did after buying Shelby. I don't think they used the Silver King name after 62, or Monark, except for some banana seat bikes in the later 60s. Yours looks all Monark to me, great looking ride! Also, there's no relation between Murray and Huffy/Monark.


----------



## jumpinjohn (Feb 7, 2013)

*Westport ID*

i just acquired a Westport.  Forgive me if I am in the wrong forum to ID it.
The number on the front downtube is
MOSO195735

No spaces or dashes.







I read above MOS may be 1953, but I don't think this bike is that old.
Also a sticker above the crank saying Lawrensburg, TN with number 7-5032-050997

JohnS


----------



## kngtmat (Feb 12, 2013)

That is a mid-late 90's Murray bike but looks like someone left it outside for a long time.


Looks like it has its Wald stem so it will have the year on it also I see the numbers you gave on the decal above the bottom bracket the last two numbers shows it as a 1997 bike.

To be extra sure the Wald Stem example is F278 94 with the last two stands for 1994 on my bike.


----------



## STAY RAD (May 29, 2013)

I've been trying and trying to ID this SEARS frame.
Head Tube Sticker SEARS ROEBUCK AND CO. serial on *headtube: HC0296496   Bottom Bracket: 507-476950*

Is this a Murray??













thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2013)

STAY RAD said:


> I've been trying and trying to ID this SEARS frame.
> Head Tube Sticker SEARS ROEBUCK AND CO. serial on *headtube: HC0296496   Bottom Bracket: 507-476950*
> 
> Is this a Murray??
> ...




The H serial and bolt to the BB chainguard bracket say Huffy to me. The BMA/6 decal is from 1971 or later. Also, Murray built Sears bikes have a 502 prefix, any other # is someone else.


----------



## Woody68RS (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey everyone! Newbie here. I'm trying to find info on my bike my grandfather bought for me right after I was born. I have determined it is a 69 Murray, but can't get much beyond that. It is a single speed coaster brake and had a yellow banana seat with a high back padded sissy bar. I can't find any info on X17 bikes, however I've seen a few X17 Eliminators but nothing like mine. It's been painted and neglected in a shed for over 35 years but I'd like to try to save it. Any info would be appreciated!​








The sticker:



A bit of the original fade paint...


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 23, 2013)

Does someone know Hiawatha bikes because I'm trying to help someone out at RRB. They want to know what year their Murray built Hiawatha is.

Told 50's but could be late 40's as well. Here is their thread.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=75064


----------



## Garrysr (Jul 23, 2013)

kngtmat- Thanks!  That is mine, and I am encouraged to know I appear to be on the right track, since I have struck the same thread.  Here is the pic of the bb with the numbers- 




  Has the Musselman hub-brake, also.


----------



## Drummerboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's the serial numbers from a girls 26" Flightliner I just picked up. Can anyone decode it please?


----------



## Floridaone (Jul 30, 2013)

*Murray Westport - Serial number?*

Just bought to use - a 26" woman's model bike.  The serial number on the side of the housing between the fork and the handlebars is M02503  12.  Would tat be the whole number, or would the actual serial number be in a different place?  Thanks for help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2013)

Drummerboy said:


> Here's the serial numbers from a girls 26" Flightliner I just picked up. Can anyone decode it please?




4661 is the Sears catalog #, 1961 Flightliner.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2013)

Floridaone said:


> Just bought to use - a 26" woman's model bike.  The serial number on the side of the housing between the fork and the handlebars is M02503  12.  Would tat be the whole number, or would the actual serial number be in a different place?  Thanks for help.




The numbers moved to the headtube around 1980, and the Westport was a late 80s-90s model.


----------



## Mint (Aug 20, 2013)

*Team Murray 340*

I've just bought a team murray 340 that's in need of a full resto. Ca someone explain the serial numbers to me ? MO15340. I under stand MO is Murray Ohio and the 340 is the model but whats the 15 ?... May 81 ? 
any help would be appreciated

cheers


----------



## redman007 (Aug 20, 2013)

*What kind of Huffy is this Serial Number is.....?*

This Maroon beauty's on EBAY right now, but I can't figure out what it is....It resembles the silver jet, but am not sure....
The Serial number is: 

1H381332



http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Huffy-50s-60-Vintage-Bicycle-Space-Age-Royce-Headlight-Mens-Balloon-Tank-FRSHIP-/00/s/OTU0WDExODk=/z/OMsAAOxyBLBSCRee/$(KGrHqJ,!nYFHhWYwnyqBSCRed7Qiw~~60_12.JPG?rt=nc

Hook me up Adam.... 

Thanks!


----------



## sbusiello (Aug 21, 2013)

*yet another for decode*

hey guys

serial was hard to pull, but here goes...Deep 50 stamp followed by 47183175420 





Anyone know what type o bike this is? I tried following the murray rosetta stone in the top of the thread but failed.


----------



## M.Martian (Aug 21, 2013)

Got a couple more Murray built Higgins to add to the list.

Men's
MOM 22x30 106085

Women's
MOR 502 232 137836

I was told 1948 for both which seems to match the men's serial based on one of the serial lists I found but that's a huge gap for the women's to also be a 48.  Both do visually match the 1948 catalog as color stream bikes.

The men's also has blackout hubs which is unknown if they are original to the bike. The morrow rear dates to 1945.

They also have had repop parts thrown on there.  Chainring, pedals, stem, handlebars.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

M.Martian said:


> Got a couple more Murray built Higgins to add to the list.
> 
> Men's
> MOM 22x30 106085
> ...




MOM is indeed 48, MOR is 1952.


----------



## M.Martian (Aug 25, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> MOM is indeed 48, MOR is 1952.




Ah, I figured a 53 but forgot that they like to skip the letter i and o.


----------



## ratina (Sep 3, 2013)

I just picked up a Western Flyer X-53. Serial number is MOTX 2196. The chart shows it would be 58, but I saw in an X-53 thread that the 57-58 X-53s only came in black/gold and my frame is red. Can anyone verify?


----------



## ratina (Sep 6, 2013)

ratina said:


> I just picked up a Western Flyer X-53. Serial number is MOTX 2196. The chart shows it would be 58, but I saw in an X-53 thread that the 57-58 X-53s only came in black/gold and my frame is red. Can anyone verify?




Just read my paint scheme is one year only, 1956. Red, gold and chrome. Can anyone help with the serial number? Thanks


----------



## Mungthetard (Sep 6, 2013)

*30 years in a crawl space*

View attachment 112512

Any info on this bike , also looking for chain guard and tank thanks

*MOTX P28 97669*


----------



## Mungthetard (Sep 7, 2013)

*30 years in a crawl space*

They were a pair for husband and wife, so he gave me both of them. Just wondering the year of this one, and info on where to get front fender and tail lights thanks again!
Loop.   *MOU 61 216440*

View attachment 112517View attachment 112518View attachment 112519View attachment 112520View attachment 112521View attachment 112520


----------



## jd56 (Sep 7, 2013)

Loop, the MOU indicates 1962.

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_p...ic=000000000000003432&part=000000000000006375

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/82/1962-Murray-Catalog#.Uir7znvD_IU


Nice find as well....not bad that you got a nice Strato Flite and a 57-58 Fleetline Super Deluxe....we all need at least one of the finds a year.

Your looking for a tank and chainguard, that may be a challenge. But, I'll keep my eyes open for each.

JD


----------



## randallace (Nov 5, 2013)

just picked one up - serial number reads 502 - 52000 - 014xxx -last 3 not able to read sorry


----------



## skinnywhiz (Nov 8, 2013)

*Murray??*

I recently picked up what I think is a Murray? The serial # looks like it reads 30X13 241419 which doesn't seem to match up with most of what I've seen on this thread. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'll try to attach a pic. Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Dec 22, 2013)

*1963? Murray Monterey?*

My mom got me this bike for $25 at a yard sale. I'm slowly working on it. It has the murray logo on the front and original carlisle tires. I had to sand off the nasty green paint, but I found two sets of numbers under the handlebars.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 22, 2013)

Jennifer Parker said:


> My mom got me this bike for $25 at a yard sale. I'm slowly working on it. It has the murray logo on the front and original carlisle tires. I had to sand off the nasty green paint, but I found two sets of numbers under the handlebars. View attachment 128566View attachment 128567




Welcome to the forum! Yours is an '83, the serial #'s moved to the head tube around 1980. Also, I can tell it's a Monterey by the two tone red/maroon paint under the green.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Dec 24, 2013)

*Thank you, Adam!*

How do you decipher the serial numbers? I bought my mom a western flyer two weeks ago, and it's got two number sets on the headset too. Could it be a murray built?


----------



## kickfli12 (Dec 24, 2013)

okay, im new here  and i just picked up a jet fire x64 womans bike for my fiancee. ive read this thing a hundred times and dont see my serial number. 

MOY 21X64 169596

any help?

ill post a picture tomorrow when its light out.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 27, 2013)

Jennifer Parker said:


> How do you decipher the serial numbers? I bought my mom a western flyer two weeks ago, and it's got two number sets on the headset too. Could it be a murray built?




It's certainly possible it's also by Murray, but pics are definitive. As far as deciphering, it's a long process that starts with a general guess. that's how this thread originated, the early letter codes weren't known, so they made this thread with ballpark figures. Now, years later, we have a list, from a Western Auto parts manual, which has the actual murray codes from 1937-59. The 60s codes were easier for them to figure out, since there's still a lot of original ads and literature out there. Somewhere in the mid 70s, Murray started putting a decal on the seat tube, just above the crankset. It has a month/year date on it.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Dec 27, 2013)

*Thank you!*



Adamtinkerer said:


> It's certainly possible it's also by Murray, but pics are definitive. As far as deciphering, it's a long process that starts with a general guess. that's how this thread originated, the early letter codes weren't known, so they made this thread with ballpark figures. Now, years later, we have a list, from a Western Auto parts manual, which has the actual murray codes from 1937-59. The 60s codes were easier for them to figure out, since there's still a lot of original ads and literature out there. Somewhere in the mid 70s, Murray started putting a decal on the seat tube, just above the crankset. It has a month/year date on it.




Now I know where to take the nasty paint off my bike and hers! Thank you!


----------



## RedRider48 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Hiawatha frame*

Hi 
I've looked "high and low" for forum like this. I'm hopeful for any replies. I have an old Hiawatha bike in parts and came across these numbers on the crank bracket "H33367" Which leads me to think it's a '51? However, the fork badge "metal Hiawatha insignia) may not be OEM to the frame, as it has "15 WG6 24 1036". Hmm? Any thoughts?
Happy New Year to all... from the new old guy!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 2, 2014)

RedRider48 said:


> Hi
> I've looked "high and low" for forum like this. I'm hopeful for any replies. I have an old Hiawatha bike in parts and came across these numbers on the crank bracket "H33367" Which leads me to think it's a '51? However, the fork badge "metal Hiawatha insignia) may not be OEM to the frame, as it has "15 WG6 24 1036". Hmm? Any thoughts?
> Happy New Year to all... from the new old guy!




I think that's a Cleveland Welding Co frame, and they did build Hiawathas for Gamble's Dept. stores. Check closely, at the end of the H33367. There may be a CWC stamp, with a capital C, with a small w inside. If it's indeed a '51, it'd be stamped "51 Cw", same with each successive year through 1956. Yours could also be an early postwar frame, without any stamp, or part of the 'Cw' and 'ACw' series prior to 1951.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 16, 2014)

*Western Flyer built by Murray long tiny code*

I got this on an ebay listing. The code is Mo 2027-67p0030319. Can someone please help me decode it?


----------



## jrss13 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what this is? I know its roughly a late 50s or early 60s Sears JC Higgins made by Murray. It has a license sticker on it dated 1962.

The number on the left rear dropout is 502 - 46561

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 6, 2014)

jrss13 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? I know its roughly a late 50s or early 60s Sears JC Higgins made by Murray. It has a license sticker on it dated 1962.
> 
> The number on the left rear dropout is 502 - 46561
> 
> ...




Many pictures of the sticker?


----------



## jrss13 (Mar 6, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Many pictures of the sticker?




Here is a picture of the license


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 6, 2014)

Okay, after looking at the catalog pages for the 60 and 62 from sears your number falls between the serial numbers in those publications. Therefore, in my uneducated opinion I do believe you have a 62. Congratulations! It's a boy!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 6, 2014)

And... What is that sticker on the seat tube?


----------



## jrss13 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> And... What is that sticker on the seat tube?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for the help.  What model do you think the bike is? Here is a picture of the sticker on the seat tube... along with one Of the sticker on the head tube.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2014)

jrss13 said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? I know its roughly a late 50s or early 60s Sears JC Higgins made by Murray. It has a license sticker on it dated 1962.
> 
> The number on the left rear dropout is 502 - 46561
> 
> ...




Hey Jeff, nice condition tanklight. 
With only the JC Higgins graphic identifier I have no clue what exact model it is.
I haven't checked "www.partsdirect.com" where you can enter the serial model number and it may give you a better idea.  Enter the 502 ***** number in the "model serach" field on the website. Not sure if it will give anything more than a parts breakdown though. 
The tank looks to be in great condition. Includes the bezel and lens. How does the battery tray look?

Probably what they consider a low budget class bike but I'll bet it is a great middleweight rider.
Congrats!


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 7, 2014)

jrss13 said:


> Jennifer Parker said:
> 
> 
> > And... What is that sticker on the seat tube?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jrss13 (Mar 7, 2014)

To be honest, I didn't even open the battery tray up. The light works perfectly fine


----------



## jd56 (Mar 7, 2014)

jrss13 said:


> To be honest, I didn't even open the battery tray up. The light works perfectly fine




That's good news the light works. With corroded batteries from years ago it is amazing how damage can occur.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 7, 2014)

jd56 said:


> That's good news the light works. With corroded batteries from years ago it is amazing how damage can occur.




Open it, change the batteries. Don't wait. If they work, and they're old they'll leak.


----------



## jrss13 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check it out tonight


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 7, 2014)

The red bike really isn't a Flightliner, though it shares most of the same features. The Sears catalogs list several unnamed bikes, a few notches below the top models. I would have guessed 63-65 without the license. But there you have it. 
Jennifer, I didn't see your green WF before. You probably know by now that the BMA/6 sticker dates it to 71-79.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 7, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The red bike really isn't a Flightliner, though it shares most of the same features. The Sears catalogs list several unnamed bikes, a few notches below the top models. I would have guessed 63-65 without the license. But there you have it.
> Jennifer, I didn't see your green WF before. You probably know by now that the BMA/6 sticker dates it to 71-79.




No, sir! You the man! Thank you!


----------



## Mungthetard (Mar 9, 2014)

*1952 jc higgins?*

I believe this ones to add to the list 
MOS-O 
MOD50298 
*171485

*


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's MOS-Q and it's a '51... Murray never used "O" as a year designation in any of their serial numbers.


----------



## Reaper0d (Mar 15, 2014)

*Murray monterey help*

My girlfriend just acquired a Murray Monterey today (what we have deemed as a monterey by picture surfing Google) and are having a bit of trouble determining what year this bike is.

It is the girls model 24" single speed which puts it hopefully before the 70's according to what i have read thus far.

the serial number is stamped on the head tube oddly enough though there are 2 different sets of numbers, and according to the information we are finding this is either 70's-80's or a 65-68 year. though everything we have both found contradicts itself at every turn so HOPEFULLY we can
determine what this bike really is.

the color is the candy red with the silver under layer but after scraping the bottom of the bottom bracket there seems to be no numbers to speak
of and there is no signs of obvious grinding or filing to speak of, especially considering the original color was intact and un damaged it leads me to
believe this is a WW1 manufactured bicycle or shortly there after.

the 2 sets of numbers i have located are as follows.

M045013 52
K3133974

thanks for the help. I am going to post this elsewhere to hopefully get an answer if one cannot be found here


----------



## Reaper0d (Mar 15, 2014)

*found it*



Reaper0d said:


> My girlfriend just acquired a Murray Monterey today (what we have deemed as a monterey by picture surfing Google) and are having a bit of trouble determining what year this bike is.
> 
> It is the girls model 24" single speed which puts it hopefully before the 70's according to what i have read thus far.
> 
> ...




okay so we tracked it down finally. its a 1984 model, ironically the catalog seems to be un obtainable because its the olympic catalog and highly prized. the thing that gets me is the color code for the bike is supposed to be blue, however the factory paint is red. whats the deal?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 15, 2014)

Please post a picture. Does it look like this one?


----------



## Reaper0d (Mar 16, 2014)

*thats the one*



Jennifer Parker said:


> Please post a picture. Does it look like this one?




yes thats the one. after going through EVERY CATALOG available online that we can find the bike is listed as being blue not the 2 tone red yet the factory paint still exists under all the years of rattle can. 

not sure how to post pictures exactly on here so i dont beleive it to be feasable to post a picture, besides people would probably gag seeing the atrocity that is this bikes current condition.

best we can figure is the bike is a 84' as of thus far and it seems IMPOSSIBLE to find the 84' catalog as it was the year murray did all the bikes for the olympics and seems the catalog is a collectors item and i can see why.

the head badge (decal) looks like this one but says murray ohio on it under the M. not exactly sure what year the bike is still
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Murray-bicycle-badge-decal-/251317279707


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine Was that red color. The last owner gave it a green spray paint job. Some of the late I the year 83's like mine have the Olympic sticker too.


----------



## pitman (Mar 25, 2014)

This number is on the left side of the head tube of my frame   M45010X88435780.   Any Ideas what year and model? Thanks.


----------



## Mungthetard (Apr 1, 2014)

jrss13 said:


> Jennifer Parker said:
> 
> 
> > And... What is that sticker on the seat tube?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Almaguer4 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Western Flyer ID Help*

I recently purchased a Western Flyer with the following ID information:

Sonic Flyer
Model MOM2037E 
SN # 21x10  1509539 or 509539

Trying to find out when this bike was manufactured.  From all the pictures I've seen and info on this forum,  it appears to be a 1960's model manufactured by Murray Ohio Manufacturing.     Any additional info is greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 14, 2014)

Almaguer4 said:


> I recently purchased a Western Flyer with the following ID information:
> 
> Sonic Flyer
> Model MOM2037E
> ...




Welcome to the forum! I'm not sure there's a definitive list for the mid 60s numbers, but I'd say your bike is around '63-66.


----------



## whitefiretiger (Jul 22, 2014)

Adding my Murray Western Flyer for reference.
Bottom bracket first row reads:
MOR    2052
This is a 1959 Super Deluxe Tank Model.





Vetteman61 restored the exact model for his dad a while back and from what I could tell never figured out what model it was. His also had MOR   2052 on the BB.
Here is his after restoration.




Here is the Christmas 1959 Western Auto Catalog ad for this bike. Full catalog item / model number is 2FC2052.3


----------



## whitefiretiger (Jul 22, 2014)

Got another to add the serial number.
Sorry no pics as I've got it in pieces
Serial number is: M06 21x66 (the end on the serial is practically unreadable at this point)
This is a 1966 women's Murray Jet Fire


----------



## roll hard (Oct 12, 2014)

*murry usa serial number help*

help on serial number MOK5669006 Murray USA


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2014)

roll hard said:


> help on serial number MOK5669006 Murray USA
> 
> View attachment 173229




Wow. That's someone's garage creation, made out of two bikes! It looks a bit awkward with the rear bike at an upward angle.


----------



## Captain Crazy (Dec 6, 2014)

*j c higgin SEARS DATE ISSUE NEEDED*

Bottom Bracket reads 505 459300  

Left rear drop out reads under axle slot  (  2 W346459  )  There's a 2 stamped above axle slot.

Thanks guys

Crazy Lacy
Vans Original Freestyler 1982


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 14, 2014)

Captain Crazy said:


> Bottom Bracket reads 505 459300
> 
> Left rear drop out reads under axle slot  (  2 W346459  )  There's a 2 stamped above axle slot.
> 
> ...




It's not a Murray, which have a 502 prefix. 505 might be Huffy, pics will tell.


----------



## MTBrWebby (Jan 14, 2015)

OK,, I'm new here. That will appear very obvious. But,, I can't seem to figure out the #'s of my dad's old bike. I can make out the MOD 502-46 but the rest if faint and hard to make out.. So,, I'm not even going to guess.  
Here are a few pics of the bike and also of it's bottom bracket with the #'s.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.  
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SpoN65u7CvA/VLbURI8x0VI/AAAAAAAANeU/AlITAq-RoQ4/w958-h539-no/IMG_20150113_153137_247.jpg


----------



## MTBrWebby (Jan 14, 2015)

[URL="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qLMDoSWilms/VLbUMl10TsI/AAAAAAAANeE/fL1LUb3tmgQ/w958-h719-no/IMG_0669.JPG"]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qLMDoSWilms/VLbUMl10TsI/AAAAAAAANeE/fL1LUb3tmgQ/w958-h719-no/IMG_0669.JPG
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-f_pEmrxQEPM/VLbUKg9NBUI/AAAAAAAANd8/EL43z4sD3J0/w958-h719-no/IMG_0668.JPG
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3zfeqvlKCfA/VLbUIV4dRHI/AAAAAAAANd0/dT3GvE6XJGY/w958-h719-no/IMG_0667.JPG
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bO-OqGen2XU/VLbUGBZRO6I/AAAAAAAANds/-VYAXHjjsY8/w958-h719-no/IMG_0666.JPG
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-jxRxgfJeOEU/VLbUDeh297I/AAAAAAAANdk/ft5ATrLacGI/w958-h719-no/IMG_0665.JPG
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-W_cMJ83P5wA/VLbUAyL7SAI/AAAAAAAANdc/eyH1Iz_wiUw/w958-h719-no/IMG_0663.JPG


----------



## dplantz (Jan 26, 2015)

*need help identifying*

I have this on my Murray built JC Higgins bike, and help would be appreciated
MUU502
45702
26304
I can post pics if needed


----------



## Mad Mike (Jan 28, 2015)

*Murray #'s*

My Murray "Mercury"
BB shows MO L =47
#225051
Mercury head badge/Murray tank script
Real Deal or a farce? 
Lighting and do dad's are options.....
Thanks-Mike


----------



## brett4christ (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking to find some information on this frame...I originally thought it was a Flightliner, but comparing to my known Flightliner, the mid tubes are attached to the bottom tube differently.

Known Flightliner




Frame in Question




Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## brett4christ (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry for the wrong pic...

Known Flightliner frame...


----------



## Tdillon (Apr 16, 2015)

*my murray is also on the left dropout and reads   MO.    6...66 and thats it?? help??*

My Murray vin is also on the left dropout and reads  MO.    6...66 and thats it there is three dots in between the six's and that it please help??







30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## jd56 (Apr 18, 2015)

This frame tanklight bracket is for a Murray built Western Flyer. The serial number pictured is ...40 (possibly Western Auto)...and the rest is a cataloging number as I recall.
The tanklight mounting brackets are different for the Western Flyers units compared to the Murray built tanklight bikes like the Flightliner, Astro Flite, Strato Flite, Spaceliners etc...
Without the tank or a chainguard with graphics or even a rear rack, it is impossible to tell what exactly is the bike in question.
Could be a Golden Flyer, Strato Flyer, Cosmic Flyer, Sabre Flyer or other Flyers from the 60s. In the case a 1966 with thee MO6 prefix.
Painted frame vs chromed frame makes some difference as well on the model.
But because there is no headbadge tells me it is a forward thrusted tanklight with the bezel that covers the headtube and extends over the front fender as seen on many of the "spacerliner" styled clones.

This is the frame from a Sabre Flyer I sold last year...same mounting bracket











This Golden Flyer uses the same tanklight bracket.


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 26, 2015)

Just picked up another middleweight horn tanklight bike at Ann Arbor which I think is a Murray-built 1965 JC Pennys Foremost. The serial on the rear left dropout is M05  .54X24    522979. Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 12, 2015)

Last weekend I picked up a similar bike. I also, before reading your post, believed it to be a 1965. Its also a JC Penney. I know its a JC Penney because of a decal pn the middle tube of the frame. Seeial number is MO5 .??x24 (the ? Are visible numbers I just can,t remember what they are right now.
Do you have a picture of yours? Mime has a black frame with chrome fenders and red tank.


----------



## brett4christ (May 13, 2015)

One more frame....

Definitely Murray-built, but I purchased just the frame.  Spaceliner-style but don't think its a Sears bike.

Serial number (what I can read) is MOY 84.... 744788

Yes, it's "84" followed by four dots, just as typed.

Not really worried about value, just wanted to know the branding of the bike (Murray, Mercury, Western Auto, Higgins...)

Thanks for helping to identify my Western Flyer in post 152!!!


----------



## Luchotocado (May 14, 2015)

JChapoton said:


> Just picked up another middleweight horn tanklight bike at Ann Arbor which I think is a Murray-built 1965 JC Pennys Foremost. The serial on the rear left dropout is M05  .54X24    522979. Please confirm. Thanks.




I was referring to your bike in comment 157. For some reason it dodnt quote you the first time.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 18, 2015)

Another one for the project


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2015)

SuperTaco67 said:


> Another one for the project
> 
> View attachment 215025




Not a deep stamp, but MOT-V= 1956


----------



## scott1race (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all- thanks for the add. I am trying to confirm a date for this Murray cruiser : MOY 20x24 258343 located on the left rear chainstay.


----------



## GARYMFROST (Jul 14, 2015)

My Brother just got a hold of an old Murry bike and we are trying to figure out the date of it. Here are the pictures I have . The numbers are on the back at where the tire is bolted on not under the bottom of it. So if any one can help me in finding out what year this is from that would be great.  I thank you before hand for your help.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 15, 2015)

GARYMFROST said:


> My Brother just got a hold of an old Murry bike and we are trying to figure out the date of it. Here are the pictures I have . The numbers are on the back at where the tire is bolted on not under the bottom of it. So if any one can help me in finding out what year this is from that would be great.  I thank you before hand for your help.View attachment 225391View attachment 225392View attachment 225393View attachment 225394View attachment 225395



Mid 60s is my guess.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## L.I. Steve (Aug 25, 2015)

I Came across a Strato Flite serial number MOTX P24 I84551 in a road side sale. From an earlier post by facair55, it appears to be a 1958. Is that correct?


----------



## azhearseguy (Aug 27, 2015)

go to this site>>> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/115/Decoding-Murray-serial-Numbers#.Vd8FdvSfCcw


----------



## L.I. Steve (Aug 27, 2015)

I did look on the wesite and noticed that the way the serial numbers were stamped out on my frame did not make sense until I went back and looked the post by facair55. I misread that he was referring to Western Flyers when I first read the post but using the Western Flyer serial number method, everything seems to fall into place. I also found a brochure on ebay for the1958 Strato Flite (which was its first year) and in that brochure it gives the model number P24 for the boys Strato Flite (which is what is stamped in my frame). Maybe for its first year Murray used the Western Flyer serial number method.


----------



## tonkadawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey everyone, hoping to find some help identifying this - it could very well be a frankenbike, but figured I'd see what you all have to say.  Stamped on the left dropout is 50 475002 897582 - it might have had something on the bottom bracket, but if it did it's been ground off.  It has the hard solid rubber 20" tires and has been painted at least once.  Between the tires, handlebars and everything else it reminds of something Radio Flyer would make...













Thanks - Matt


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 27, 2015)

It's a Murray Parkcycle sold through Sears. unfortunately you can't date Sears serial #s. You can go to my site and look for something close in the Murray catalog section> But I would guess late 50's early 60's. >>>http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/directory#.VghqVmufCcx


----------



## meigsman (Oct 28, 2015)

I have the same bike it was painted a different color what i can see of the stripes  they match yours to a T you helped me identify mine as a J C Higgins so thanks.


----------



## Hubb6901 (Dec 21, 2015)

I have a bicycle frame that I'm not sure what make or model it is. Any help please


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2015)

this one's a Cleveland Welding.
here's the thread for those:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Welding-S-N-Project&highlight=serial+numbers


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2015)

Can someone please make a chart or send me the info so I can make one for the Murray serial #'s?
If I've overlooked the info in this thread or somewhere else, please let me know where?
thanks!
Scott A.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just throwing it out there to you.    A 1963, Otasco Flying O, Lancer.

SN: MOW  54X6.  616727


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Can someone please make a chart or send me the info so I can make one for the Murray serial #'s?
> If I've overlooked the info in this thread or somewhere else, please let me know where?
> thanks!
> Scott A.


----------



## Mister_Comics (Mar 23, 2016)

Just found this J.C. Higgins Color-Flow buried in a old garage.  Been there 40 - 50 years.  Serial number MOS-P  MOD 502 274  13478.
Is this bicycle from 1958?  Is this worth restoring?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2016)

Mister_Comics said:


> Just found this J.C. Higgins Color-Flow buried in a old garage.  Been there 40 - 50 years.  Serial number MOS-P  MOD 502 274  13478.
> Is this bicycle from 1958?  Is this worth restoring?
> 
> 
> ...



According to this chart, she looks like a '50 OR '53 Colorflow. I'd say she's nice enough for a cleaning & service. A full restore will surely cost more than it's worth.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> According to this chart, she looks like a '50 OR '53 Colorflow. I'd say she's nice enough for a cleaning & service. A full restore will surely cost more than it's worth.



1950. This chart doesn't reflect that Sears bikes have an 'S' in there. It's the letter after the dash that counts!


----------



## gsieghart (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello to all!!
a newbie here.

I just recently found a Murray Mercury Bicycle and wanted to know what year and model it is.
it has the Flying Foot Mercury Badge and the Serial Number is MO-P 61257

any information about this bike is much appreciated. as I am trying to restored it.

Thank you!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 24, 2016)

Giord Gonzaga said:


> Hello to all!!
> a newbie here.
> 
> I just recently found a Murray Mercury Bicycle and wanted to know what year and model it is.
> ...



1950, nothing original besides the frame and badge.


----------



## gsieghart (May 6, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> 1950, nothing original besides the frame and badge.



Thanks for the reply!
figured that much that the badge and frame are the only original here.

Do you know the model of this Murray Merucry frame sir?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 5, 2016)

Another Murray has surfaced. Got it from CL on the cheap. After looking thru this post, I think it might be a 1954. Kinda difficult to see the number. Looks like MO (I or T) 250574. Apparently, it had a tank? Can any of you Murray Gurus help out on year and if it had a Tank?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd say it's a T = 1954. Could possibly have had a tank, nice bike!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 15, 2016)

Murray built elgin. Serial number is:
MOS
125674
Any help would be great. Has to be 
38-41 but would love to narrow it down.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 15, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I'd say it's a T = 1954. Could possibly have had a tank, nice bike!



Thanks Adam! Do you or does anybody have a scan of the literature/brochure for it?


----------



## Moby (Jun 22, 2016)

My cruiser bottom bracket has mot-v so I'm guessing it is a 1956 murray or do other companies use this numbering system?  If only Murray does can someone shed some light on what "M20" would be.  Unfortunately the bike is stripped of anything else and someone painted it with a paint can, but appears that it was originally red when I was scraping to find the serial number.  Thanks for any assistance you might be able to give.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 24, 2016)

Moby said:


> My cruiser bottom bracket has mot-v so I'm guessing it is a 1956 murray or do other companies use this numbering system?  If only Murray does can someone shed some light on what "M20" would be.  Unfortunately the bike is stripped of anything else and someone painted it with a paint can, but appears that it was originally red when I was scraping to find the serial number.  Thanks for any assistance you might be able to give.
> 
> View attachment 332016
> 
> View attachment 332018



Only Murray used that system, and bikes built for Sears have an extra S, so they'd be stamped 'MOST-V' .


----------



## Moby (Jun 27, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Only Murray used that system, and bikes built for Sears have an extra S, so they'd be stamped 'MOST-V' .




Thank you Adam Tinkerer for the information.

Would the M20 stand for the model?  I looked at the 1956 Murray catalog and don't see an m20.  I do see a 20 inch version bike, but this is 26.

Thanks


----------



## Youmans (Aug 3, 2016)

This is my grandpa's old bike I have been trying to figure out a year/model of this bike. All I have figured out is that this bike is a Murray. The serial number is 504 46561 14488-1 but no letters telling me anything else about this bike. I would like to restore this bike but would like to know the model.


----------



## Youmans (Aug 9, 2016)

Youmans said:


> This is my grandpa's old bike I have been trying to figure out a year/model of this bike. All I have figured out is that this bike is a Murray. The serial number is 504 46561 14488-1 but no letters telling me anything else about this bike. I would like to restore this bike but would like to know the model.




Ok I have done some more research and I think is it an early 60s (possibly 61-63) JC Higgins bike that has been repainted some time ago. It is not a flightliner but its little brother. I would still like to find a pic of the catalog is was in and maybe a few more pics of what this like looked like in newer condition. Any information would be a huge help.


----------



## Caddystew (Aug 16, 2016)

New to the site and first post.
Just picked up this Flightliner and trying to figure out the year.
I will just clean it up and enjoy
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 20, 2016)

60 - 63ish on that one Caddystew.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 24, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Thanks Adam! Do you or does anybody have a scan of the literature/brochure for it?



Don, here is where I go for the Murray catalogs 


http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/200

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Traviszell (Nov 8, 2016)

I got a bike for free for myself and am fixing it up for fun. I can't figure out what model this is other then perhaps it's a Murray. It's numbers on the bottom are M05 and right next to it 2091 and below  it has six number 595  714. If anyone can help me that would be amazing thank you.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 12, 2016)

1962 I think..


----------



## monterey (Nov 18, 2016)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## monterey (Nov 18, 2016)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## monterey (Nov 18, 2016)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## monterey (Nov 18, 2016)

I am looking at a Murray Monterrey SN# MO9 00530. Is this a 1969?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 19, 2016)

Monterey, your bike is a '79. I have an identical ladies' version, believe it's a '78. The Monterey model was a lightweight through '75 or 6, then returned as a cruiser in '77 or 78. These bikes have a black decal at the bottom of the seat tube, with a production date on it. These are worth a few bucks, provided they still have the original Carlisle Lightning dart tires. This thread has been a thorn in my side for years! The list at the beginning comes from the Murray Eliminator site, and the '65 and later serial #s are accurate. The older #s they were mostly guessing. A book was reprinted a couple years ago, it's a '59 Western Auto parts manual. The serial lost I'm posting is from that, and is believed to be accurate since it's from the 50s, and Murray was still supplying WA with bikes at that time. So I'm kind of the gate keeper here, to clear up the confusion! Like the blue WF above, poster thought M05, but it's MOS 2091. And, with the older numbers, "MOS" was only used on Sears bikes. We don't have any proven onfo for '60-'64, so I'm leaning '62, though it could be anywhere from '60-'65.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 23, 2016)

View attachment 400427 View attachment 400427 A friend picked up a Murray Aero Line today. Can someone verify if MOT is 54?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, it's a '54.. I think I have a '54 brochure at home - will post a pic later.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 23, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Yes, it's a '54.. I think I have a '54 brochure at home - will post a pic later.



Thanks!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 23, 2016)

Here you go, model J22 -


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks a bunch, that's great!


----------



## Rickhere (Dec 27, 2016)

you a boy's 2' today, has MOS  36  117532 stamped on bottom bracket...(crank housing)  any help on dating? it's a balloon tire skip tooth Meteor line tank bike....Thanks for any help


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 27, 2016)

Is the stamping clear and deep? Could there be a letter dropping out of the stamping after the "mos"?


----------



## Rickhere (Dec 27, 2016)

twowheelfan said:


> Is the stamping clear and deep? Could there be a letter dropping out of the stamping after the "mos"?



It's a very good stamp, nothing else there.


----------



## Hawksley (Jan 1, 2017)

Bought this a few days ago and I know nothing about how old it is or anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2017)

Rickhere said:


> you a boy's 2' today, has MOS  36  117532 stamped on bottom bracket...(crank housing)  any help on dating? it's a balloon tire skip tooth Meteor line tank bike....Thanks for any help



I'd say it's a 1953.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2017)

Hawksley said:


> Bought this a few days ago and I know nothing about how old it is or anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Welcome, to the forum! I believe Murray moved the numbers to the head tube around 1980. There may be a black decal right above the crank with a build date on it. Sears revived the JCH name, previously retired in 1963. I think it was early '90s.


----------



## Hawksley (Jan 8, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome, to the forum! I believe Murray moved the numbers to the head tube around 1980. There may be a black decal right above the crank with a build date on it. Sears revived the JCH name, previously retired in 1963. I think it was early '90s.



It's sta


Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome, to the forum! I believe Murray moved the numbers to the head tube around 1980. There may be a black decal right above the crank with a build date on it. Sears revived the JCH name, previously retired in 1963. I think it was early '90s.





Adamtinkerer said:


> Welcome, to the forum! I believe Murray moved the numbers to the head tube around 1980. There may be a black decal right above the crank with a build date on it. Sears revived the JCH name, previously retired in 1963. I think it was early '90s.



I can't find any pictures of post 60s bikes which is weird, but I have a pic of the head tube. No black decal, but maybe it's from 97?


----------



## Rickhere (Jan 20, 2017)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 23, 2017)

Rick, those look like Firestone codes, which were unique, and don't follow the typical codes. That being said, most Murray built balooner Firestones were made '47-'51ish.


----------



## USAjane (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi everyone! I really appreciate this thread, and referenced it in a post about my Western Flyer bicycle in another forum here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/another-western-flyer-i-d-thread.104751/

From the initial post in this thread, I am guessing my bicycle is a 1970 Murray production Western Flyer, but am hoping someone might be able to confirm or add to that information?

Here are some pictures:


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 29, 2017)

Help please. This is my bike. It's a Higgins. The bb says
 mos-Q 
Mod 502 285
85405


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 29, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Help please. This is my bike. It's a Higgins. The bb says
> mos-Q
> Mod 502 285
> 85405View attachment 458536



1951?


----------



## bvtc (Apr 30, 2017)

OK, I think, I  have a cluster fudge going on here. I have a bicycle that has the following information on it, and using the info at the beginning of this thread, for the life of me, I can't determine what year this bike was built. It has a serial number (MOS0650167) stamped into the left fork/gooseneck housing (vertical). It has Murray stickers on the front of that housing and another on the center upright. Also on the center upright, just above the crank housing, it has a stickers with the following:
7-5032-070797
97188
1-800-251-8007
Made In Lawrenceburg TN
The chain guard says "Westpoint" and also says "Made In USA"
Can anyone tell me when this bike was built? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 7, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> Help please. This is my bike. It's a Higgins. The bb says
> mos-Q
> Mod 502 285
> 85405View attachment 458536


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 7, 2017)

bvtc said:


> OK, I think, I  have a cluster fudge going on here. I have a bicycle that has the following information on it, and using the info at the beginning of this thread, for the life of me, I can't determine what year this bike was built. It has a serial number (MOS0650167) stamped into the left fork/gooseneck housing (vertical). It has Murray stickers on the front of that housing and another on the center upright. Also on the center upright, just above the crank housing, it has a stickers with the following:
> 7-5032-070797
> 97188
> 1-800-251-8007
> ...



Sounds like a late 70s or newer. Usually, there's a black decal at the bottom of the seat tube, with a build date.


----------



## Jeremy J Hull (May 28, 2017)

Looking for help with this serial # MOT 24X56351902. It's a Ben Hur made by Murray. What year is it ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 3, 2017)

Jeremy J Hull said:


> Looking for help with this serial # MOT 24X56351902. It's a Ben Hur made by Murray. What year is it ?



Pics please!


----------



## Jeff Linde (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a Jc Higgins from my grandmas basement and I am trying to find out what and how old it is.  Also what it is worth.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 8, 2017)

Jeff Linde said:


> I have a Jc Higgins from my grandmas basement and I am trying to find out what and how old it is.  Also what it is worth.



1956 German built model, not as valuable as the American ones, but 3 or 400 I'd think.


----------



## kngtmat (Jul 8, 2017)

I know it's late but yes that green Murray is from 1997 that Wald had on their stems since the late 70's. Murray brought the JC Higgins name back in the late 90's as well as the Mercury name and reintroduced springer's to them on some models like Schwinn's springer's.


The post I originally came to do is add that when they started putting the serial numbers on the head tube the numbers are put on both sides. Left was I guessing serial while the right side is for the Murray model numbers found in Murray's catalogs.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, I just picked up this Hiawatha bike from a friend for free. He was going to put it on the curb. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the year and model. It's a great riding bike. Just needs a few minor adjustments. He unfortunately spray painted the frame. There isn't any rust on the frame. Minor rust from old scratches and dings on the fenders. I would love to restore it for my wife if it's worth it to do so. Otherwise just use it as is. If there's anyone that can offer additional info it would be greatly appreciated! Not sure if it's supposed to have a faux tank or not. It's pretty stripped down. I'm not sure where or if I can find any original parts, front emblem, tank (if it's supposed to have one) and decals. Also if anyone could recommend the best way to bring back its original color and remove rust from fenders? Thanks in advance!!
#J27898
Cheers


----------



## clarkboulder (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, I am looking for help IDing the year of a Murray Sonic Flight S# MOU 655115.  It had an electric battery horn and headlights off the "tank" and has bullet tail reflectors off the rack with Komet Super Coaster brake hub.

Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 23, 2017)

Clark. it's at least a late '63, having the "hub cap" on the chain ring.


----------



## Gonzo (Jul 23, 2017)

My wife found a really clean bike in the basement of a house we just bought.  I can tell that it is probably a 1968 bike but that is all  The only markings on it were stickers (Murray, 10 Speed and Racer on the down tube).  I did locate what I think is the Serial number on the head tube - *Murray 10 Speed Racer m08 007174T4910860*


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 29, 2017)

Gonzo said:


> My wife found a really clean bike in the basement of a house we just bought.  I can tell that it is probably a 1968 bike but that is all  The only markings on it were stickers (Murray, 10 Speed and Racer on the down tube).  I did locate what I think is the Serial number on the head tube - *Murray 10 Speed Racer m08 007174T4910860*



Murray serials didn't move to the head tube til around 1980.


----------



## Gonzo (Aug 1, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Murray serials didn't move to the head tube til around 1980.



I assumed 1968 because it started with what I thought was M08.  Not so sure now that I look at it again.  Maybe I'm misreading it.  See pic below


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 5, 2017)

Gonzo said:


> I assumed 1968 because it started with what I thought was M08.  Not so sure now that I look at it again.  Maybe I'm misreading it.  See pic below




MO8 would be '68 if it was on the rear dropout. Companies often repeated numbers and sequences. Some '70s up Murrays have a build date decal just above the cranks, on the seat post tube. Also, '71-'79 bikes have the BMA/6 decal below the seat clamp.


----------



## COOP (Aug 8, 2017)

I found this bike two years ago and I am having a hard time trying to find information on it. It is a Murray Ocean Glider and the numbers on it are MO55235   12. Pictures added. If anyone can help will be appreciated. Thanks, Coop.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeffrey said:


> Hi, I just picked up this Hiawatha bike from a friend for free. He was going to put it on the curb. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the year and model. It's a great riding bike. Just needs a few minor adjustments. He unfortunately spray painted the frame. There isn't any rust on the frame. Minor rust from old scratches and dings on the fenders. I would love to restore it for my wife if it's worth it to do so. Otherwise just use it as is. If there's anyone that can offer additional info it would be greatly appreciated! Not sure if it's supposed to have a faux tank or not. It's pretty stripped down. I'm not sure where or if I can find any original parts, front emblem, tank (if it's supposed to have one) and decals. Also if anyone could recommend the best way to bring back its original color and remove rust from fenders? Thanks in advance!!
> #J27898
> Cheers
> 
> ...



This is an Evans Colson built bike.


----------



## wec123 (Aug 11, 2017)

just picked up this sonic flite project. serial reads MOW 52 ... 155836. not sure if that makes this a '63?


----------



## Avanti (Oct 16, 2017)

I acquired this 1939/40 Murray-Ohio made double-bar at a recent storage auction...





It has a serial number beginning with MD and I was wondering if anyone knows what these letters denote?
A 1939/40 Derby Speedster recently turned up on eBay, which had a serial beginning with MD. Am I right to assume that the the M stands for "Murray" and the D for "Derby" or do these letters show up on Murray's other brands such as Elgin and Western Flyer? If possible, I'd like to put the correct badge on this beauty and get it back on the road.





Below are images of the serial numbers on both frames:





If it is a Derby, I'm going to need a an emblem like this. Anyone have one?





Original 1940 advert showing the Derby Speedster...





Derby maybe?


----------



## weebob (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## weebob (Oct 16, 2017)

I found it here; https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/


----------



## Avanti (Oct 17, 2017)

Apparently, Murray serial codes did not start with MO in 1939 so it looks like the database should be revised. As pictured above, both of the 1939 frames begin with MD (with D indicating 1939). Does anyone know if there is a way to determine the sub-brand (i.e. Derby, Elgin, Western Flyer) from the other numbers? We know that MD10029 is a 1939 Derby but what about my frame (MD21862)? If there are other 1939 Murray / Elgin / Derby / Western Flyer owners out there, please feel free to chime in.

p.s. Found this December, 1939 Pep Boys ad featuring the Derby Speedster.


----------



## weebob (Oct 18, 2017)

My ELGIN has MOD which=1939...My frame is not like yours my rear chain stay is one piece yours has two bars ,forks are different also,,Can't get pics right now,, will post at a later date,,,,WEEBOB....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murray_(bicycles)


----------



## Avanti (Oct 18, 2017)

weebob said:


> My ELGIN has MOD which=1939...My frame is not like yours my rear chain stay is one piece yours has two bars ,forks are different also,,Can't get pics right now,, will post at a later date,,,,WEEBOB....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murray_(bicycles)




Interesting. Perhaps Murray dropped the "O" for some of their sub-brands like Derby. It would be great to determine what the rest of the numbers indicate.


----------



## weebob (Oct 19, 2017)

avanti said:


> Interesting. Perhaps Murray dropped the "O" for some of their sub-brands like Derby. It would be great to determine what the rest of the numbers indicate.
> 
> View attachment 694452



pics of my ELGIN frame ..MOD  502  190  ,,,,SE 12

   51  87


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 22, 2017)

weebob said:


> pics of my ELGIN frame ..MOD  502  190  ,,,,SE 12




Very early to see a 'MOD 502' stamp! 502 was Sears' code for Murray sourced, 501 was Westfield, 503 was eventually Huffy, but also some imports. Typical 40s - 50s Sears bikes were stamped "MOS-" and then the year letter code, similar to the Western Flyer list above.


----------



## 36Seiberling (Nov 15, 2017)

I would like some assistance on obtaining the correct year of my Sears Murray. It's an old rat bike and not worth anything, but was given to me by my fiance' but I have done a little work. One thing that was cool is the rear wheel is a 1936. I do know the bike isn't that old, just interesting I thought. The number is 502 451610 750131. Any and all help will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## parkrndl (Nov 19, 2017)

Searched this thread for "spyder" and didn't see anything, so I figured I'd throw this into the mix...



 

Just picked this up from Craigslist.  24-inch coaster-brake Spyder.  Front wheel was an extra I had around and the front fender is missing, but other than that I think it's all original Murray-built Sears.  Here's the serial:



 
502 Sears prefix. 45970 could be a model number... in the '66 Sears catalog, the 5-speed version of this bike is model number 45971.  Anybody have any other light to shed?  

thnx in advance...


----------



## dcline1988 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have what i believe is a murray but the front badge says alpine on it the numbers o. The bottom  Mots-x... MOD 502 46740...and in large numbers 84914 from what i seen its chain guard would be pre 1960 any help would be awesome


----------



## dcline1988 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have what i believe is a murray but the front badge says alpine on it the numbers o. The bottom  Mots-x... MOD 502 46740...and in large numbers 84914 from what i seen its chain guard would be pre 1960 any help would be awesomeView attachment 727999View attachment 728000 View attachment 728001


----------



## dcline1988 (Dec 23, 2017)

I do have original sprocket and seat the seat says made in persons on the bottom of it


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 24, 2017)

dcline1988 said:


> I have what i believe is a murray but the front badge says alpine on it the numbers o. The bottom  Mots-x... MOD 502 46740...and in large numbers 84914 from what i seen its chain guard would be pre 1960 any help would be awesomeView attachment 727999View attachment 728000 View attachment 728001



"MOD 502" indicates made for Sears, as does the S in the 'MOTS-X'. My chart shows 1958 for that code.


----------



## dcline1988 (Dec 25, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> "MOD 502" indicates made for Sears, as does the S in the 'MOTS-X'. My chart shows 1958 for that code.




Awesome thanks very much i appreciate it is there any reason badge would say alpine on it im guessing thats just what sears called this model


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 29, 2017)

dcline1988 said:


> Awesome thanks very much i appreciate it is there any reason badge would say alpine on it im guessing thats just what sears called this model



Probably badge was from another bike. Sears' bikes (and sporting goods line) were branded "JC Higgins" from 1947-63.


----------



## K-Geo (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm trying to see how old this Murray Baja is but I can't track how the dating code works


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 15, 2018)

K-Geo said:


> I'm trying to see how old this Murray Baja is but I can't track how the dating code works



A full pic would help, though it seems like a '70s-;80s bike. Most of those have a black sticker above the crank with the date on it.


----------



## 1dryman (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey guys, got this one back in July. Cleaned it and got it in riding condition. I've dated it to be a 68, but not sure. The s/n is M0821x28 308728. It has Murray II on the chain gard and Fleetwing on the tank. Just wanted to make sure I've dated it correctly. Sorry but the uploading of the photos is not working.


----------



## 1dryman (Feb 7, 2018)

Here are a couple of pictures-


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 11, 2018)

I have this Federal's branded Murray. The serial is MO5361X92359132
I am guessing this means that it is a 1965.  Maybe X9 or X92 was the Federal's code?

Edit:  I misinterpreted the serial number. I believe my 2nd character is a 0 and an O.  This is actually a 1970 and not a 1965


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 3, 2018)

What year?


----------



## Seeket19 (Apr 11, 2018)

I need some help identifying 2 bikes.  I'll post separately


----------



## Seeket19 (Apr 11, 2018)

Here's 2nd bike

 

 



Thanks In advance


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 14, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 763342 View attachment 763340 View attachment 763341 What year?



Q is 1951.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 14, 2018)

Seeket19 said:


> I need some help identifying 2 bikes.  I'll post separately



The ladies' is a model 4617, 1961 JC Higgins deluxe Flightliner. It's lost the tank, rack, most of the springer fork, and the original chain guard. Sold by Sears. 2nd bike is a Spaceliner (which replaced the Flightliner as top model), 1967. Doesn't have Sears' coding, so it was probably either Murray badged, or one of the other store brands such as Western Flyer or Hiawatha.


----------



## Seeket19 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## Eugene Florczyk (May 2, 2018)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...



I have a Murray and it has the x7 in front of the serial number so it's x7524986. I know nothing about this bike. It looks just like a BF Goodrich challenger but it doesnt have the markings to confirm that.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Eddie Miller (Jun 16, 2018)

MattJP said:


> Murray Skybolt
> 11X68 63323
> View attachment 500674




I've got a 1966 Murray Skybolt, but mine was built as a B.F. Goodrich Challenger. Our bikes are pretty much "sisters". 

Serial #: M150 X8 858026


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 16, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 821528





 Not sure if that's an N or an R, but here you go!


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jun 16, 2018)

Do you have anything after 1959?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> View attachment 824742 Not sure if that's an N or an R, but here you go!



It’s a M.O.N. Thanks!


----------



## BalletGabriel (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m trying to find out what year this bike was made


----------



## BalletGabriel (Jul 8, 2018)

Just found this as well


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2018)

*HOLY COW! *

Looking at the bottom bracket I'd say it's time to scrap that bike. Don't ride it, you may get hurt.   .......


----------



## ValdezRides (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey everyone!
I found this website while researching my bike. It's been sitting in my garage for years because when my dad and I picked it up at a garage sale we took it to a bike shop and they said that the fork for the front wheel is bent so when I ride it my feet hit the wheel when I turn. They said it would be more expensive to repair the bike than to get another one, but replaced my brake lines and put some tape around the handlebars. They said there were also some cracks in the frame but I don't think I've found anything serious. Anyways, it sat in my garage for four years or so until I took it out today and decided it was time I take another good look at it. I'd never heard of Murray before so I looked it up and it took me forever to find someone who knew anything about serial numbers for Murray bikes. I found the information here, but somehow can't believe it. My serial number starts with MOJ, which by what I read earlier in this forum means it's from 1945. I thought it might be a Murray Roadster, but I haven't found too much luck on the subject besides the serial number. I also don't know what year Murray Roadsters are typically from. If anyone can shed some light on the subject I'd be extremely grateful.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              











Thank You!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2018)

ValdezRides said:


> Hey everyone!
> I found this website while researching my bike. It's been sitting in my garage for years because when my dad and I picked it up at a garage sale we took it to a bike shop and they said that the fork for the front wheel is bent so when I ride it my feet hit the wheel when I turn. They said it would be more expensive to repair the bike than to get another one, but replaced my brake lines and put some tape around the handlebars. They said there were also some cracks in the frame but I don't think I've found anything serious. Anyways, it sat in my garage for four years or so until I took it out today and decided it was time I take another good look at it. I'd never heard of Murray before so I looked it up and it took me forever to find someone who knew anything about serial numbers for Murray bikes. I found the information here, but somehow can't believe it. My serial number starts with MOJ, which by what I read earlier in this forum means it's from 1945. I thought it might be a Murray Roadster, but I haven't found too much luck on the subject besides the serial number. I also don't know what year Murray Roadsters are typically from. If anyone can shed some light on the subject I'd be extremely grateful.
> View attachment 842843
> 
> ...




This is a modern Murray probably no older than about 1990 or so. If the frame is cracked and fork bent then I would salvage what parts I could and move on. These bikes have no collector value and unless you repair the frame I wouldn't consider it safe to ride. These were fairly low quality bikes to start with so I wouldn't even consider it worth the effort. That's my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 28, 2018)

The serial #'s moved up to the head tube around 1980, so...


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 18, 2018)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikewaveracer (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a Murray Skybolt-65. Sn: 10x65738586 on left rear dropout. Was it manufactured in '65?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 1, 2018)

Bikewaveracer said:


> I have a Murray Skybolt-65. Sn: 10x65738586 on left rear dropout. Was it manufactured in '65?
> 
> View attachment 860679



'60-'66 numbers are a bit of  a gray area, but most likely yes, a '65.


----------



## digger (Sep 9, 2018)

Can someone tell me what year this Murray Missle is?  Missing the original seat, rear rack & rear reflector.  serial# is.   WOU (space)            20 . . . . 13       



 About a 1'' space between the U and the 2, then 0, then 4 dots, then 1 and I think the last number is 3       stamped on left rear dropout.


----------



## digger (Sep 9, 2018)

Anyone know what year this one is?


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 9, 2018)

digger said:


> Can someone tell me what year this Murray Missle is?  Missing the original seat, rear rack & rear reflector.  serial# is.   WOU (space)            20 . . . . 13       View attachment 865943View attachment 865944 About a 1'' space between the U and the 2, then 0, then 4 dots, then 1 and I think the last number is 3       stamped on left rear dropout.



The early 60s numbers are tough. I think it's a 1960 though.


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 9, 2018)

digger said:


> Anyone know what year this one is?View attachment 865962View attachment 865963View attachment 865964View attachment 865965



Believe it's a 1980. The stubby rear fender is the clue. Can't see the complete serial number but I see the 0 for 1980, the 5010 is the model number in the catalog, and X10 for Western Auto which means Western flyer.


----------



## digger (Sep 9, 2018)

First, I want to say I'm not disputing what you say, because I don't have a clue as to what year it is. Just trying to understand. Soooooo the first post in this thread is completely wrong? It states they first started stamping the serial numbers on the left rear dropout in 1965?????  It also states 1980 was the first year they were stamped on the head tube.  Signed CONFUSED!!!!!!


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Sep 14, 2018)

Trying to figure out how to decipher this Flightliner serial number.A gentleman on a FB page told me it was a 1961 but I am trying to find out how he came to that conclusion.The serial number is (502   46672   550947).I understand that the 502 means murray,built for Sears but that is all I have nailed down.Thanks for any help understanding this.


----------



## CustomCruiserSchmiede (Oct 1, 2018)

got this Murray Monterey last week. which year it its build? 

greetings from a old cruiser lover from Germany
Ralph


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 6, 2018)

digger said:


> First, I want to say I'm not disputing what you say, because I don't have a clue as to what year it is. Just trying to understand. Soooooo the first post in this thread is completely wrong? It states they first started stamping the serial numbers on the left rear dropout in 1965?????  It also states 1980 was the first year they were stamped on the head tube.  Signed CONFUSED!!!!!!



Digger, Murray numbers are some of the toughest, especially because they were coded differently for different stores! I believe the serials moved to the dropout starting with the new '58 line, generally called Flightliners, after the popular Sears model. They all have the long pointy dropouts. They originally had twin top tubes, but was simplified to a single tube around '65, and they built the later version until the late '80s.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 6, 2018)

MULE SKINNER said:


> Trying to figure out how to decipher this Flightliner serial number.A gentleman on a FB page told me it was a 1961 but I am trying to find out how he came to that conclusion.The serial number is (502   46672   550947).I understand that the 502 means murray,built for Sears but that is all I have nailed down.Thanks for any help understanding this.
> 
> View attachment 868772
> 
> View attachment 868773



It's a 1962, '4667' is the Sears catalog #, which often changed yearly. '61 was the first year for the chrome frame, and '63's were the last official year for the JC Higgins name.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 6, 2018)

CustomCruiserSchmiede said:


> got this Murray Monterey last week. which year it its build?
> 
> greetings from a old cruiser lover from Germany
> Ralph
> ...



These were the last of the Montereys, probably early '90s. The small decal by the crank used to be black, and had the year on it through '81, so apparently they changed that.


----------



## digger (Oct 6, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Digger, Murray numbers are some of the toughest, especially because they were coded differently for different stores! I believe the serials moved to the dropout starting with the new '58 line, generally called Flightliners, after the popular Sears model. They all have the long pointy dropouts. They originally had twin top tubes, but was simplified to a single tube around '65, and they built the later version until the late '80s.



Thanks for clearing that up. I appreciate it.


----------



## MULE SKINNER (Oct 6, 2018)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It's a 1962, '4667' is the Sears catalog #, which often changed yearly. '61 was the first year for the chrome frame, and '63's were the last official year for the JC Higgins name.



Thanks man.


----------



## CustomCruiserSchmiede (Oct 7, 2018)

Thx @Adamtinkerer


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stevetheauctionguy1126 (Oct 25, 2018)

Can someone give me a little info on this please.. Year, model name etc. ALSO, what is that thing in the front, looks like a shock something lol..






View attachment 889428


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 25, 2018)

Stevetheauctionguy1126 said:


> Can someone give me a little info on this please.. Year, model name etc. ALSO, what is that thing in the front, looks like a shock something lol..
> View attachment 889434
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, me again. 
The model number is 46910 from the stamp on the BB. This will tell you what you need to know. Check out the Spaceliner thread/sticky in the middleweight section here on the CABE. 

It’s a suspension fork aka Rat Trap

-Jake


----------



## Stevetheauctionguy1126 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ok so it's a Spaceliner? Was the Rat Trap an added feature?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 27, 2018)

Stevetheauctionguy1126 said:


> Ok so it's a Spaceliner? Was the Rat Trap an added feature?



4691 is the Sears catalog # for a '59 Flightliner, a deluxe loaded bike with the factory springer. The Spaceliner was it's successor as top of the line in '63, ladies' versions are similar, but the men's SL has a different frame than the FL.


----------



## Stevetheauctionguy1126 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank you all for.your help.. Anyone interested in any parts?


----------



## TRM (Dec 14, 2018)

Need a little help from the experts here.
Trying to determine the date on this JC Higgins. So far my best guess is 1947 based on the serial number but some of the numbers are hard to read so maybe someone can help confirm this (or not) by some of the parts. 

Some of the clues are the rear fender braces and small teardrop reflector. It also has a lucky seven and the chain guard was originally chrome. 
This is my best guess for the numbers: 
MOS-L 
MOD 502  221 

Would like to see what the correct fork should be for this model.
Looks like some kid upgraded to a Schwinn springer many years ago!

Thanks in advance.











​


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 15, 2018)

Yep, '47. Would have the bee hive springer if originally equipped with one.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 16, 2018)

I have a couple of guy's 26" Murray double curved top bar bikes of 1950's, repainted/parts that resemble those in this ad/catalog.

One bottom bracket has in 3 lines: "MOT." then a "26" then a 5-digit sequence number, looks like 52,xxx.
The other one is similar, but 2 lines: "MO#?" gap then a "22" then a 5-digit sequence number, looks like 90,xxx.
From the catalog, I assume that the 1st was once a Deluxe Strato Line, and the 2nd an Equipped Aero Line.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 22, 2018)

Upon closer look the unknown "MO#?" is a MOU.  I thought it read MOD but that did mot make sense, (would translate to 1939).
So, I believe that I have a pair of Murray Ohio bikes of 1954-T and 1955-U.  [Did Pee-Wee Herman have a Murray derivative?]
Later Tennessee (Lawrenceburg) bikes, starting in 1956 would have MO/T stamping (no slash), and a letter designating a year.
Later space bikes (and beyond!) must have had different identification systems.


----------



## Vader442 (Jan 20, 2019)

I can't find this one any where.


----------



## TieDye (Jan 20, 2019)

That is the longest serial number I've ever seen.


----------



## Vader442 (Jan 20, 2019)

TieDye said:


> That is the longest serial number I've ever seen.



I thought it looked really long too.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 20, 2019)

Vader442 said:


> I can't find this one any where.



Serial numbers are normally unique.  The head tube includes a stamping of 77 and 87, and also a sticker for a head badge.
Could be a 1990's Lawrenceburg TN bike with a manufacturing date on a sticker on the seat tube, (similar to post 284).


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 16, 2019)

Can anyone help with this one? A friend just picked this up.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 16, 2019)

MOS-R
M = Murray (maker);
O = Ohio (place before moving);
S = Sears, (J.C. Higgins);
R = 1952 or 1959, (according to some charts); looks more at 52?
By 1959, Sears had started selling Murray middleweight space bikes.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1952-jc-higgins-sears.64836/


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 23, 2019)

The JCH 'header' bikes were all in the early '50s, '52 is correct here.


----------



## Jachappy (May 15, 2019)

Hi guys, just found this site researching this Murray Eliminator I just bought! I had one just like this one (except it was a five speed, this one is a three speed) when I was a kid. it is in really good shape and appears mostly original (I just changed the seat, sissy bar







 and put new pedals on it). I was hoping the serial number could tell me more about the bike but I can't find anything out there that deciphers all of the numbers. the serial number is MO8 270 24417. From your information it is a 1968 but there is no information on what the 270 is (other than it stands for the model of bike).... In other words what are the different model numbers for the different bikes? I'm assuming the the 24417 is the number made but again, there isn't anything I can find that breaks down the number. Does it have the color code like a car?If any of you have any ideas, I would appreciate it. Thanks!

James


----------



## kngtmat (May 21, 2019)

CustomCruiserSchmiede said:


> got this Murray Monterey last week. which year it its build?
> 
> greetings from a old cruiser lover from Germany
> Ralph
> ...




I know the post is from last year. But last two numbers 94 in the number on the decal it's a 1994. Same as mine.


----------



## Rivnut (May 27, 2019)

I picked this up yesterday and want to confirm what I've come up with so far.

Serial number is on the BB. MOD 502 46900Y. 292034.

There's a picture of a very similar bike in post #7 on this thread and it's identified as a 59 - 60.  A couple post later someone says it's a 59 because in 60 the chain guard was modernized. Mine has a differer chain guard so I'm "assuming" mine is a 60.  However, mine is missimg the tank.



I don't know why my pictures come out upside down.



Different chain guard




So if anyone can confirm or deny my suspicions, I'd appreciate it.
I guess I'll also need the tank.  Did these come with jeweled pedals? What does the seat look like?
Thanks for any help.

Ed


----------



## Rivnut (May 27, 2019)

When i picked up the bike in the previous post, the guy "threw in" this bike. " If you dont want it, I'm just going to throw it in the trash." JC Higgins head badge and brake arm. Sears serial number. But i have no idea what model they call it.  It's a 24 inch model. Peaked fenders, colorflow style tank, etc.  The front fork is broken so the bracket for the truss rod is missing as well.
MOD 502 = Sears
MOS-P in the serial number = I've come up with 1958 (???)

If I can find a fork, I'd be tempted to restore it.  If not, let me know what parts you need.


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> I picked this up yesterday and want to confirm what I've come up with so far.
> 
> Serial number is on the BB. MOD 502 46900Y. 292034.
> 
> ...




*These are pages (312 and 313 )out of the 1959 Sears Christmas Wish Book. *


----------



## Rivnut (May 28, 2019)

Sven,

Thanks for the pictures from the catalog pages. PERFECT.

Can anyone tell me if the tanks, etc. for all Murray bikes, regardless of who sold them, were the same?  (Would a tank from a Western Flyer be the same except for decals?)


----------



## Rivnut (May 31, 2019)

Anyone have sny ideas or comments about the 24" JC Higgins bike that I asked about in post #310?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2019)

1950 on the 24", Sears bikes were stamped 'MOS', this list reflects Western Flyers, they and other Murray 
bikes were 'MO' plus the year.


----------



## Karlm (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello,

Looking for info on this Higgins bike.  Struggling to figure out the year.  Thanks for any help.

MOS-L
MOD 502
7218


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Jul 18, 2019)

1947 according to the chart on the post above yours...which seems about right


----------



## JenniferChris (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello, I'm hoping you can help me with a bike I just picked up. It's a Murray Monterey and I'm trying to figure out when it was made. I've found a couple numbers on the front, the first is MO6 005020 and the second it P3840870. I appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 20, 2019)

JenniferChris said:


> Hello, I'm hoping you can help me with a bike I just picked up. It's a Murray Monterey and I'm trying to figure out when it was made. I've found a couple numbers on the front, the first is MO6 005020 and the second it P3840870. I appreciate any help, thanks!



Monterey became a retro style cruiser in '77, made through the '90s. A pic may help narrow down the year. Also, the ones made in TN have a black decal at the bottom of the seat tube which usually has a build date.


----------



## JenniferChris (Jul 21, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Monterey became a retro style cruiser in '77, made through the '90s. A pic may help narrow down the year. Also, the ones made in TN have a black decal at the bottom of the seat tube which usually has a build date.




It needs a lot of work. Picked it up for free, it had been sitting outside for who knows how long. Decided it could be a project bike with my oldest.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 27, 2019)

US made, '80s, could be '86.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Aug 6, 2019)

If its an '86 or '87 (maybe more years in this range, but those two for sure), it should have the year on the head tube decal...










...on the blue '87, you can kinda see an MO7, which probably means your MO6 is an '86.


----------



## King Eggroll FHC (Sep 27, 2019)

I need help with mine too, doesn’t really match up with what’s going on with this list. Mine is on the dropout, it is a Murray 



 Please help.


----------



## Knackers4knickers (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey All!!!

Firstly.... GO TIGES!!!!

Now down to Business..... PLEASE can anyone help me identify my ol vintage Bmx??
For the life of me..... i just cannot find what it is. Murray is the closest i have come to believe. Also due to the cleats welded for a chain guard.

I just cannot work it out though!













Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 1, 2019)

Everything about it looks Schwinn to me (Predator), except the serial. Pretty sure not a Murray, to my knowledge they never had dropouts that looked like that (almost all pinched tubes, and the 'Team' Murrays that weren't pinched, still didn't look like that).

If it isn't Schwinn...its probably an Akisu made bike as they ran that style of dropout as well.


----------



## Knackers4knickers (Oct 1, 2019)

That is a Schwinner in my eyes!

Thank you you so much for putting time into helping me regardless [emoji120]

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 1, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 5, 2019)

King Eggroll FHC said:


> I need help with mine too, doesn’t really match up with what’s going on with this list. Mine is on the dropout, it is a Murray View attachment 1070305
> 
> Please help.



Chrome frame came out in '61, and continued through the late '60s. Commonly called 'Flightliner' or 'Spaceliner', depending on the frame style, after the Sears models. Yours doesn't have '502' or 'MOD 502' on it, so not a Sears bike. A full pic would help.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 5, 2019)

Chrome bike - MOW might be 1963-W; (see page-1, post-1).
Murray may have had 2 basic serial number lists overlapping in the classic period; (with the 2nd skipping more letters).  The first list began in the beginning ~1936 with an “A”.  The second list is consistent with a restart post-war ~1945 or so.
The style doesn’t fit a 1957-W (early list), as it is likely a 1960’s space bike.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 9, 2019)

deleted.


----------



## RMcCallum (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey all, I've read through almost this entire thread before posting, hoping to find my answer. I picked up a chrome Flightliner last night, trying to figure out the year. The serial number on the dropout is 502 46170 443005. I knew it was a Murray as soon as I saw it, and from what I've learned the Flightliner was built between '58-'63. I'll try to post a pic, any info is greatly appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 29, 2019)

Your model 4617 is shown and described in post #261 in this thread.


----------



## ranman (Nov 9, 2019)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...



Maybe it would stand to reason then A is 44!


----------



## JHRIII (Nov 12, 2019)

I have an odd bird of Murray past. I was told this Mercury is from the 30s but from my research, it seems to not have been a consumer model. My theory is that it was purpose built to be used at the Sears regional headquarters in Atlanta (1926 to 1979) as a warehouse bike as I bought it from a thrift store directly across the street from said Sears headquarters for $50 (which has been beautifully restored into massive shopping, restaurants, and lofts retaining much of the architecture and wood flooring). 

Serial number is 15472. Anyone ever seen anything remotely like this? Most of the Mercurys seem to be tank bikes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 16, 2019)

JHRIII said:


> I have an odd bird of Murray past. I was told this Mercury is from the 30s but from my research, it seems to not have been a consumer model. My theory is that it was purpose built to be used at the Sears regional headquarters in Atlanta (1926 to 1979) as a warehouse bike as I bought it from a thrift store directly across the street from said Sears headquarters for $50 (which has been beautifully restored into massive shopping, restaurants, and lofts retaining much of the architecture and wood flooring).
> 
> Serial number is 15472. Anyone ever seen anything remotely like this? Most of the Mercurys seem to be tank bikes.
> 
> ...



It looks to have a Westfield chain ring, and much later rear fender braces, a bit of a mutt perhaps. Not many lightweight models before the wartime bikes.


----------



## Elevatorman139 (Nov 23, 2019)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...



Just picked up this Fox ladies cruiser, I believe built by Murray. Serial number is stamped on the rear dropout. According to this info, is it a 1962? And what's the story on Fox bikes? Never heard of them until yesterday.


----------



## Elevatorman139 (Jan 2, 2020)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...



I picked up this Murray built Western Flyer last weekend. Trying to identify the year and model. Looks early to mid sixties to me. Hoping someone can help me make sense of the serial number.


----------



## M McCormick (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello,
i dug this bike out of my grandparent's storage room. It says murray on the front of the tank, but I don't know what type or year it is. Can anyone help me out with this serial number? Thanks.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Jan 30, 2020)

M McCormick said:


> Hello,
> i dug this bike out of my grandparent's storage room. It says murray on the front of the tank, but I don't know what type or year it is. Can anyone help me out with this serial number? Thanks.



The MO5 would make it a 1965 model year...generally these are referred to as Spaceliner frames, but there were many different model names depending on who sold them (Spaceliner was Sears' name for this model).

Edit: here is a link to 13 pages of Spaceliner info...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-ultimate-sears-spaceliner-reference.35629/


----------



## Vintage Bicycle Lover (Apr 4, 2020)

I have an old murray bicycle and am trying to figure out the year of it. Anyways I found stamping on both sides of the tube the handlebars go into. On the front of the tube it has a murray 1990 lawrenceberg, tn 1990 sticker, looks fairly fresh. I replaced the tires on it cause they were flat when I recieved it about 6 years ago.       Thank you!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2020)

Murray Bicycle Lover said:


> I have an old murray bicycle and am trying to figure out the year of it. Anyways I found stamping on both sides of the tube the handlebars go into. On the front of the tube it has a murray 1990 lawrenceberg, tn 1990 sticker, looks fairly fresh. I replaced the tires on it cause they were flat when I recieved it about 6 years ago.       Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 1167390
> 
> ...



It's a '90, that spent much of it's life exposed to the weather!


----------



## Duxrule (May 17, 2020)

I just got hold of his-n-hers Western Flyer 5-speeds; I'm pretty sure that they're early-70's Murrays.  Can these be deciphered?


----------



## TammyKirksey (May 26, 2020)

I just bought a Murray AMC VIII bike blue in color with this serial number stamped on the bracket:
MOW 41X88 105218
Trying to identify the type of bike and when it was made-it is a Birthday gift for my 25 year daughter next week.
I would also like advice on replacing the batteries in the lights-no idea how they come out or in-the pics are really bad because the bike is hidden so my daughter cannot see it-it is a surprise-I can try and wheel it out later for better photos but see what you can do with this- it's start


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2020)

Pics always helps!


----------



## TammyKirksey (May 26, 2020)

mrg said:


> Pics always helps!



You're right sorry I just posted several not great but it is a start-I am totally new to this so please be kind


----------



## Rivnut (May 29, 2020)

Your AMC tank is just like my Hiawatha tank. The tank halves are hinged at the back with a rivet.  The "U" shaped piece on the back holds it in place against a bar between the two frame rails.  The front is held in place by the head light bezel.  Once the headlight bezel has been removed, the two halves can be pryed apart giving you access to the battery box.

Reaize that AMC was a conglomerate that bought en masse and sold bikes under the AMC name through Mom and Pop hardware stores in towns that didn't have big box stores like Sears, Pennys, Gambles, etc.  You won't find a code for AMC.  (I have an AMC Caravan.)  Hopefully one of the aficianodos can help you with the date.


----------



## T-Smoke (Nov 16, 2020)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...



I believe i recently acquired a Murray frame, looks very similar to a Schwinn Stingray because everything on it was Schwinn. VIN # M05 or MO5 477990 521222. Just looking for more information. Year built, model, pretty much anything. Thanks.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 20, 2020)

Check out the first post on the thread.


> In 65 they were changing there serial number style and by then they were on the left rear dropout. Some 65 bikes had an MO5 which stood for Murray of Ohio 1965.



(That would be the same post that you already quoted?).


----------



## louisr (Nov 28, 2020)

the 1940 advert for the Murray Speedsters has a flopped image!  cranks on the left side ...only one I ever heard of was Sheldon Browne who built a bike like that for fun


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 8, 2020)

How about a Mercury Aero?
MO-P 24
261585


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2020)

Mad Mike said:


> How about a Mercury Aero?
> MO-P 24
> 261585
> 
> View attachment 1315361







P = 1950 in your case.


----------



## spleeft (Dec 15, 2020)

I've scrolled through the thread but cant find the info for this ID found on the left drop out. 21X64-342189 just wondering the year. The seller says there's no other numbers. thnx for any help


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 19, 2020)

spleeft said:


> I've scrolled through the thread but cant find the info for this ID found on the left drop out. 21X64-342189 just wondering the year. The seller says there's no other numbers. thnx for any help
> 
> View attachment 1320183



1960-64, those years don't have a common identifier, like an MO- code. No one's figured them out yet. I think the X indicates a Western Flyer.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 20, 2020)

I have a Murray Motocross bike with serial number: MO 55750 - 21N 4101912.
I am not sure if the "21N" group is correct, is hard to read.
What year should it be?
78 or around?
The frame looks like this one in the add.
The bike is now parts, I will send it to be repaint.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 20, 2020)

dogdart said:


> This Mercury I think looks to be 1950-53?                                            View attachment 500600 View attachment 500601 This one is also mostly original View attachment 500602 View attachment 500603 View attachment 500604                                                                                             Has Musselman hub



Looks like they used the same tank for years with different insignia....... I have the same tank.  Mine is a MO-P code, which dates to a "50. I threw this together to make it a rider= Schwinn wheels.    But what i'm curious about are the indentations on the front fender?....... Could it have been a springer? Rack looks the same, different chain guard though........ I've never seen another tank with this insignia before, much less a bike complete. What i've noticed= balloon tire bikes have 3 slots in the chain ring....This is an intermediate with two slots. = a lil easier gearing.
Id'e like to make it OG  if possible......... Any help appreciated....... Thanks- Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks like some Yahoo went at the front fender with a rod and hammer to make those dimples, and he couldn't measure very well either.  :eek:


Mad Mike said:


> Looks like they used the same tank for years with different insignia....... I have the same tank.  Mine is a MO-P code, which dates to a "50. I threw this together to make it a rider= Schwinn wheels.    But what i'm curious about are the indentations on the front fender?....... Could it have been a springer? Rack looks the same, different chain guard though........ What i've noticed= balloon tire bikes have 3 slots in the chain ring....This is an intermediate with two slots. = a lil easier gearing.
> Id'e like to make it OG  if possible......... Any help appreciated....... Thanks- Mike
> 
> View attachment 1324092
> ...


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 20, 2020)

Your killing me Smalls!    LOL!


----------



## bloo (Dec 20, 2020)

Probably the result of a crash. I'll bet the truss rods made those dents. Why Schwinn wheels? Were the originals missing or badly bent? Bike looks nice. I'd send that fender off to somebody with a roller. It might come out ok.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 20, 2020)

I bought it as misc parts on the "bay long ago...... No wheels/bars/light/horn...... But- It was a Mercury.
Only because I have a REAL 50 MERC=car, and wanted the same.........I just lucked out that this was a 50!   I think I paid $100 for it! Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Here is a pic of the serial on the Pod bike I just bought. I believe this is a '37. Looks like they started to stamp the "44" part of the serial, realized they screwed up and started over. Not sure what the "BFLO" is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jan 2, 2021)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...




1971? (Murray) B.F. Goodrich Challenger
Serial #: M150 1X8 858026

I have a couple of questions.

1. My guess is that M1 probably means 1971, but what about the 50 after that?
2. My bike is badged as a B.F. Goodrich, but it says X7 instead of X8.
3. Why is there a 1 in front of the X?

CORRECTION: It says X8, not X7


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 3, 2021)

I have one for you. Murray Ohio made western flyer. The numbers are on the head tube. On the left is D3080533 and on the right is MO  2029  18. Will try to post pics.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 3, 2021)

The seat is huge.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 3, 2021)

Just confirmed it was made in 05-81. The sticker on the bottom of the seat tube tells it all. Thanks to whoever made the post that said to look there.


----------



## JLF (Jan 3, 2021)

Thank you.  I just dated my middle weight frame (found in a field that I built up with girls Schwinn Hollywood parts) as a 1965.

Beyond that info, not sure.

MO5 ...10 463000


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jan 6, 2021)

So yeah, any idea what's up with my bike? The serial number is M150 1X8 858026. If it's a B.F. Goodrich, it should say X7. But, it actually says 1X8. And what's with the 1 in front of it?

Photo taken September 27, 2018.


----------



## Hukah (Jan 20, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like some Yahoo went at the front fender with a rod and hammer to make those dimples, and he couldn't measure very well either.  :eek:



I found two of my bikes were worked on by the same guy; couldn't measure and he used a rock to form the fender for the trusses.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 23, 2021)

Eddie Miller said:


> So yeah, any idea what's up with my bike? The serial number is M150 1X8 858026. If it's a B.F. Goodrich, it should say X7. But, it actually says 1X8. And what's with the 1 in front of it?
> 
> Photo taken September 27, 2018.
> 
> View attachment 1333917



Is that a BMA/6 certification decal below the seat clamp? If so, they were used '71 - '79.


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jan 26, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Is that a BMA/6 certification decal below the seat clamp? If so, they were used '71 - '79.



Yes, she's BMA/6 certified. As far as I know, she's a 1971. I'm kinda curious though why it says 1X8 instead of X7.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Mar 13, 2021)

Great information! Just found out my BF Goodrich Challenger Vigilante is a 65.... Didn't see what the 54 means ...  MO5 54X7


----------



## Mad Mike (May 17, 2021)

Here's a Q?- Got this ladies Murray ......Stampings are a lil weak. Could be an MOI,MOL,or MOT. Has a dash next to it=W
Assuming Womens?      Then the N29      Is that the model? And what model would that be? Serial is 439101, but could be a 7 at the end because of crooked stamp..... Pics included to help identify.
Thanks-M


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 17, 2021)

The white bike is a Murray Ohio from their then-new Tennessee (T) factory; the “W” reflects the year, about *1957*-W (as listed somewhere in this thread).  The “29” refers to the Murray model number, they used odd numbers for the ladies models and the higher number (in the 20’s) reflects their most deluxe top-of-line model with chrome and accessories, etc.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 18, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> …the “W” reflects the year, about *1957*-W (as listed somewhere in this thread).  The “29” refers to the Murray model number….



The bicycle stampings may also mark a *transition* from one serial number sequence system to another.  The “W” is a later (23rd) letter of the alphabet, and 1957 was the ~22nd year of Murray bicycles, (give or take skipped letters or non-production war years?).  I normally like to think in terms of “A” = 1936 for Murray.

The “N” (N29) reflects a later system, of an unknown (by me) later re-start date. 
I have seen a 1958-P catalog, which is consistent with *1957*-N (skipping “O”) and consistent with the system on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2021)

The chart agrees!


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

30thtbird said:


> Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.
> 
> I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way.
> 
> ...



Oh man I have the X28? LoL it has a troxel banana seat


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> Oh man I have the X28? LoL it has a troxel banana seat
> 
> View attachment 1469233
> 
> ...



Found the seller


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2021)

Dont know if it’s a unique feature but I have a Hiawatha that has that same front fender ornament.  Where can one find the list of “X” brands?


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Dont know if it’s a unique feature but I have a Hiawatha that has that same front fender ornament.  Where can one find the list of “X” brands?



I'm here so far. Seems to line up with a Jordan Marsh FleetWing. Chainguard says Explor***. Cant find the 64 winter catalog pages. Wildcat Seat seems to be original factory specific request upgrade.  Tank seems recently missing as does the rear light.. GGRrr. wish he had that as well.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2021)

If the tanks are the same (except for brand names) I think that I have a tank for a Murray built women’s tank from this era. Let me know if you’d like some pictures.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> If the tanks are the same (except for brand names) I think that I have a tank for a Murray built women’s tank from this era. Let me know if you’d like some pictures.



yeah man, if you have a pic ill check it out.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> yeah man, if you have a pic ill check it out.



Here are a couple of pictures.  Contact me via PM if you have any interest in the tank.













Thanks,
Ed


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 4, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Dont know if it’s a unique feature but I have a Hiawatha that has that same front fender ornament.  Where can one find the list of “X” brands?



Still working on finding the Xbrands list.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 4, 2021)

@MrCrazyHair Google ‘Murray Serial Number Project’. It will link you to that thread here on the CABE.  The X numbers are in a list at the very bottom of post #3.  I cannot copy and paste with this iPad or I’d post the link for you. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 4, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> @MrCrazyHair Google ‘Murray Serial Number Project’. It will link you to that thread here on the CABE.  The X numbers are in a list at the very bottom of post #3.  I cannot copy and paste with this iPad or I’d post the link for you. Good luck. Keep us updated.



Oh ok ill check it out thanks. Just thought it was the list on the first page.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 4, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> Oh ok ill check it out thanks. Just thought it was the list on the first page.



Post #3 is on the first page of the thread. There are three lists on that particular post. The one you’re looking for is the last one.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 4, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Post #3 is on the first page of the thread. There are three lists on that particular post. The one you’re looking for is the last one.



Yeah in that one it says x28=? But I think deeper into the thread I found it mean Jordan Marsh. Just cant seem to find many other details about the bikes themselves. Only bike pics from them I've found are in 1965 JM catalog. I need the 1964 Marsh pages and the 1966 Marsh pages. Haven't been able to find them or any sales exchanges on Jordan marsh bikes in that era or any condition. Just know the year, names and who sold it. Dont really know at all what im doing with these bikes. Just picked up the hobby again recently


Rivnut said:


> Here are a couple of pictures.  Contact me via PM if you have any interest in the tank.
> 
> View attachment 1469428
> 
> ...



Oh Ed I somehow completely missed this post of the pics. Sorry about that. Thanks for sending them over. I think the tank style is a bit different. It seems to push out further in the front on this image from the 65 JM catalog. I think its basically the girls tank to the Astro Flite. The other males bike on this page has the same tank as the AF. Thanks for taking the time my friend. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 4, 2021)

My tank is an earlier model than the “forward thrust” models like yours.  I typoed the post numbe in my previous post but I think you figured that out. until you mentioned it, I had never heard of Jordon Marsh bicycles. Good luck on your search.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Sep 4, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> My tank is an earlier model than the “forward thrust” models like yours.  I typoed the post numbe in my previous post but I think you figured that out. until you mentioned it, I had never heard of Jordon Marsh bicycles. Good luck on your search.



That's why I was thinking these bikes would be I guess a bit more rare? Its also just odd that I too haven't ever heard of jordan marsh at all let alone a bike line. The most interesting thing is I've somehow in the 3 weeks ive started getting back into bikes, I end up with 2 different jordan marsh bikes. This other 1966 20" boys Jordan Marsh Fleetwing Mercury is just as much of a mystery. No other pics or details to find avail online what so ever. They do both have a Troxel seat as a silver lining. Also looking at this older schwinn. May go pick it up tomorrow but waiting on serial number so I can size it up and date it. What do you think about it? Got the number and it dates to 02/09/1951. Still trying to figure out what model it is.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks like an early to mid 50s Starlet. When you look at it, you’ll either see balloon tires on S2 rims or middleweight tires on S7 rims.  I have a 55 ladies hornet and a 57 Starlet.  The look just alike except for the differences between a ballooner and a middleweight, which is nil.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m going to revise my guess.  52 - 54 Hornet. If I’m right, I’ll tell you why I changed my mind, if I’m wrong, I’ll just admit it.


----------



## Ryanb605 (Oct 8, 2021)

Just bought this Hiawatha.  I was told it's a 39 but not quite sure. The first pic is of the serial number.  Any help would be appreciated. I would like to know the model also so I can try to get the correct fender and color for it .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 8, 2021)

The reddish Murray-built Gambles Hiawatha, with the “MO—L” stamping might be a *1947*-L bicycle.


----------



## srbriody73 (Oct 23, 2021)

this is from a murray strat oline. having a hard time finding info. Thanks in advanced
MOV 40457 
what does the EPD stand for?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2021)

srbriody73 said:


> this is from a murray strat oline. having a hard time finding info. Thanks in advanced
> MOV 40457
> what does the EPD stand for?
> 
> View attachment 1500634



Likely a police department stamping either as a registration or theft prevention measure


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks like one of the last 1956-V Murray Ohio bicycles built in Cleveland, before the then new factory opened in Tennessee.

I have also seen a V—39,xxx serial number Stratoline in that green color.


----------



## srbriody73 (Oct 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Likely a police department stamping either as a registration or theft prevention measure



Makes sense this was on the bike when I got it.


----------



## Carnage crew garage (Nov 15, 2021)

Here is my new to me sportcrest.   Trying to find more info on it.   Looks to be mostly original to me.   I have never heard of the sportcrest before any info would be great.  Numbers on rear axle flange are
MOW  20x16 024341
Thanks.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 20, 2021)

Carnage crew garage said:


> Here is my new to me sportcrest.   Trying to find more info on it.   Looks to be mostly original to me.   I have never heard of the sportcrest before any info would be great.  Numbers on rear axle flange are
> MOW  20x16 024341
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



I believe it's between 1960-64, their coding has been proven from '37-59, and '65-70s. But these in between years are tricky, as they tried a few different systems.


----------



## SteveB1953 (Nov 22, 2021)

Can anyone assist me with the year of this Murray Monterey?

Thank You


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 22, 2021)

SteveB1953 said:


> Can anyone assist me with the year of this Murray *Monterey*?



Murray introduced the “*Monterey*” in the 1980’s, continuing into the 1990’s.

Murray might have placed a *sticker* with date and model information on the bottom of the seat tube mast.
Sometimes the goose/swan neck stem may be stamped with a date code(?).


----------



## joleothetall (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi all! I recently brought a few bikes home including a Murray built J.C. Higgins and I’ve been looking for some info on date, model, etc. I was sent over here to see what I could find out. Here are the photos I have and the numbers on the drop out are 502 45161 335156.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 27, 2021)

Probably '62/3, base model no frills. I found a '65 Model 45160, same bike, but the JCH brand was retired after 1963.


----------



## joleothetall (Dec 4, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Probably '62/3, base model no frills. I found a '65 Model 45160, same bike, but the JCH brand was retired after 1963.



Great! Thanks for the reply


----------



## Bobrowe (Dec 14, 2021)

I just went through all 41 pages of this thread and did not see a single Skymaster.  The serial number is MOY   20X17 17211.  I picked this (free) on craigslist.  Not much on the bike is original, but the frame and tank.  Tank is hard to read but says Murray.  I’m guessing somewhere between 62 to 65.  Can someone confirm?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 14, 2021)

Maybe 1959-Y, after 1958-X and 1957-W?


----------



## JAnderson (Sep 4, 2022)

I don't find an X24...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2022)

JAnderson said:


> I don't find an X24...
> 
> View attachment 1690696



Show the entire bike


----------



## JAnderson (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## JAnderson (Sep 4, 2022)

I got the 65 Murray foremost for JCPenney


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 5, 2022)

JAnderson said:


> I don't find an X24...
> 
> View attachment 1690696



The list in the first post is not perfect, as it does not identify the meaning of the X24 stamping, as shown on the picture of the 1965 JC Pennies Foremost bicycle.

A more perfect list might include information that the X24 indicates a JC Pennies Foremost bicycle, confirming information about the bike that you have?


----------



## Rammstein (Sep 5, 2022)

Acquired a KMart All Pro single speed today.  Seat tube decal indicates it was made by Murray in Lawrenceburg, TN.  Can someone identify what year?  I am guessing 1979 or thereabouts.  Serial number is on the head tube, U3368220. Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 17, 2022)

JAnderson said:


> I don't find an X24...
> 
> View attachment 1690696



I'd say this is from the '60-'64 period. There isn't a definitive decoding, as there are some odd codes, like '40x24', that are tough to figure out! In 1965, they went to a simple 'MO-5', and so on.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 17, 2022)

Rammstein said:


> Acquired a KMart All Pro single speed today.  Seat tube decal indicates it was made by Murray in Lawrenceburg, TN.  Can someone identify what year?  I am guessing 1979 or thereabouts.  Serial number is on the head tube, U3368220. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1691612
> 
> ...



Usually, there's a date on that black decal at the bottom of the seat tube. I believe the serial moved to the head tube around '80, and this one doesn't have a 'BMA/6' decal, which ended after '79.


----------



## JWick (Oct 4, 2022)

I have a Higgins straight bar. Can’t find the usual numbers on the bottom bracket, or they aren’t visible.  I did find some numbers stamped on left dropout but it doesn’t look like any that I can find on here.  They look stamped in different orientation and format. Any ideas as to year/model?  Numbers read M438328


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2022)

The numbers look different because your bike is a Westfield ( Columbia ) built not Murry so you might want to put in that thread. a 49 by the Columbia ser# chart and has the correct sprocket too.


----------

